# GM-Verhalten



## Casp (13. September 2010)

Grüsse,
mir ist leider bewusst, dass es schon genügend Threads zum Thema Ninja-Looting gibt, aber ich brauche hier einfach neutrale Meinungen. Folgendes ist passiert:

Ich habe in AK25 einen Umhang gewonnen, der PM hat mich jedoch angeschrieben, dass er mir den nicht zuteilen kann, weil Bug und dass er deshalb ein Ticket schreibt. Ich hab von dieser Absprache einen Screenshot gemacht und mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Nach 2 Tagen hab ich im Arsenal geschaut und der PM hatte den Umhang angelegt: Ninjalooter!

Denk ich mir: Hah, ich hab meine Screenshots, der **** ist dran!
Aber denkste, der GM will mir ernsthaft sagen, dass nur ein Verstoß vorliegt, wenn VOR dem Raid eine klare Lootabmachung getroffen wurde. (In welchem Raid wird bitte vorher gesagt, wie genau der Loot verteilt wird? Das ist einfach Gewohnheit geworden..)
Ich weise ihn darauf hin, dass für mich eine klare Lootabmachung vorliegt, weil mir der PM gesagt hat, dass ich den Gegenstand bekomme. Klar, Loot+Abmachung = Lootabmachung.

Dann hat er mich auf einen Thread hingewiesen.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13200305110
Ich hab mich aufgeregt, dass Blizzard scheinbar Ninjalooter unterstützt und dass ich nicht einsehe, wieso da keine Lootabmachung vorliegt. Er verweist mich nochmal auf den Thread.
Also lese ich mir den Artikel durch: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=43816
Als ich ihm einen Abschnitt posten, weil ich auch darin nicht erkenne, wieso es sich bei unserer Absprache nicht um eine Absprache handelt.
Und er verabschiedet sich ganz dreist.



Das Ganze ist deshalb in kurzen Sätzen geschrieben, weil ich es aus einem Chat mit Freunden herauskopiert und nur leicht verändert habe. 
Nun würde ich gerne von euch wissen, ob ich einfach ein Brett vor dem Kopf habe und im Unrecht bin, oder eben nicht. 

Gerade aufgrund der höchst dreisten Verabschiedung des GMs bin ich derzeit am Überlegen, mein Konto zu kündigen. Nicht weil ich unbedingt diesen Umhang wollte, sondern einfach weil ich mich so nicht behandeln lasse.


lg Casp!


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. September 2010)

Pech, ich hab das Mount aus AK einfach mitgenommen, was sollten die machen ? ;D


----------



## Ugdil (13. September 2010)

Das Spiel ist es nicht Wert sich darüber aufzuregen.

Den Umhang siehst du eh nicht wieder.


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2010)

Dass Blizzard überhaupt was macht ist meiner Ansicht nach schon falsch.
Die Sachlage ist ja bekannt, verlange halt in Random Raids dass was zur Lootverteilung im Chat gepostet wird.
Jemand der öfters Raids organisiert und ehrlich ist wird sich da auch schnell Macros zurechtlegen können (würde ich zumindest machen).

Ansonsten: Organiere selbst Raids, dann weisst Du dass das Loot in deinem Sinne verteilt wird.
Ist Dir das zu anstrengend: Pech, lebe damit dass man dich ab und an abziehen wird.


----------



## Granatenjoe (13. September 2010)

Geht garnicht so ein verhalten seitens des GM. Was kümmerts denn Blizzard wer welchen umhang hat, so versuchste es wieder denn Umhang zu bekommen und Blizzard freud sich über weitere 12,99€ auf dem Konto.


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2010)

und jetzt? der gm hat dir alles weitere erklärt, wir könnten jetzt zwar über den gm herziehen, aber wir sind ja gesittet.


----------



## Casp (13. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Pech, ich hab das Mount aus AK einfach mitgenommen, was sollten die machen ? ;D



Gute Einstellung. Klaust du kleinen Kindern auch den Lutscher, weil sie sich nicht wehren können? Erbärmlich, aber damit passt du wohl ganz gut in die WoW-Community.



Ugdil schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist es nicht Wert sich darüber aufzuregen.
> 
> Den Umhang siehst du eh nicht wieder.



Der Umhang ist mir vollkommen egal, dennoch bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Wieso sollte ich nicht für mich selbst einstehen, egal ob in einem Spiel oder im realen Leben.


----------



## Casp (13. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> und jetzt? der gm hat dir alles weitere erklärt, wir könnten jetzt zwar über den gm herziehen, aber wir sind ja gesittet.



Darum geht es mir überhaupt nicht. Ich habe nicht vor, hier über irgendeinen GM herzuziehen, ich wollte einfach nur nachfragen, ob ihr seine Argumentation verstehen könnt, bzw. diese überhaupt im Forumbeitrag von Blizzard begründet seht, denn ich tue es nicht.


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor, hier über irgendeinen GM herzuziehen, ich wollte einfach nur nachfragen, ob ihr seine Argumentation verstehen könnt, bzw. diese überhaupt im Forumbeitrag von Blizzard begründet seht, denn ich tue es nicht.



Den Beitrag müsste man raussuchen, aber es sieht wohl so aus dass der raidleiter das vor dem Raid im Raidchat ansagen muss wenn die GMs eingreifen sollen.

Mal abgesehn davon stelle ich es mir nicht schön vor nach 2 Tagen nach sowas in Chatlogs zu fischen (weiss der Geier wielange sowas überhaupt aufgehoben wird).


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Beitrag müsste man raussuchen, aber es sieht wohl so aus dass der raidleiter das vor dem Raid im Raidchat ansagen muss wenn die GMs eingreifen sollen.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon stelle ich es mir nicht schön vor nach 2 Tagen nach sowas in Chatlogs zu fischen (weiss der Geier wielange sowas überhaupt aufgehoben wird).



Sicherlich ein Punkt.. ich hätte als GM kein Bock. Denn weist du lieber TE dessen Beitrag ich nun doch gelesen habe. Vertrauen ist gut - Gebannt wirste aber für nen Ticket nicht was nen anderer auch schon geschrieben hat (nein!) sowas wie "Spam" ist nicht verboten^^ zumind iwi net xD und dann macht der GM auch normal was. Ging mir immer so, wobei sich solche vorfälle in letzter zeit Häufen dann ham die GMS auch KB mehr =)


Edit: Zufrieden? Meine Meinung.


----------



## Casp (13. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Den Beitrag müsste man raussuchen, aber es sieht wohl so aus dass der raidleiter das vor dem Raid im Raidchat ansagen muss wenn die GMs eingreifen sollen.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon stelle ich es mir nicht schön vor nach 2 Tagen nach sowas in Chatlogs zu fischen (weiss der Geier wielange sowas überhaupt aufgehoben wird).



Ich kann den Beitrag nicht finden. Ist es denn keine Abmachung, wenn mir der PM sagt, dass er ein Ticket schreiben wird, um mir den Gegenstand zu geben?..



KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Sicherlich ein Punkt.. ich hätte als GM kein Bock. Denn weist du lieber TE dessen Beitrag ich nun doch gelesen habe. Vertrauen ist gut - Gebannt wirste aber für nen Ticket nicht was nen anderer auch schon geschrieben hat (nein!) sowas wie "Spam" ist nicht verboten^^ zumind iwi net xD und dann macht der GM auch normal was. Ging mir immer so, wobei sich solche vorfälle in letzter zeit Häufen dann ham die GMS auch KB mehr =)
> 
> 
> Edit: Zufrieden? Meine Meinung.



Sorry, aber was? Wie kommst du jetzt auf Spam?^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich kann den Beitrag nicht finden. Ist es denn keine Abmachung, wenn mir der PM sagt, dass er ein Ticket schreiben wird, um mir den Gegenstand zu geben?..



Sie meinte der GM muss den Beitrag finden, worauf er KB hat. Screenshots sind Gottseidank (nicht fälschungssicher) keine Beweisgrundlage.




Casp schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was? Wie kommst du jetzt auf Spam?^^




Na Spam im Sinne von das beide das Gleiche Ticket zum selben Thema schreiben. Wenn mir jmd sagt er schreibt nen Ticket tu ich das selbe. Nur um sicherzugehen. Wie gesagt die GMs sagen ja net.. ey du affe der andere hat schon nen Ticket geschrieben was Spamste hier rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich kann den Beitrag nicht finden. Ist es denn keine Abmachung, wenn mir der PM sagt, dass er ein Ticket schreiben wird, um mir den Gegenstand zu geben?..



ganz einfach: nein.

wie gesagt, der raidleiter muss vorher im chat anmerken, dass du den gegenstand bekommen WIRST.

ist dies nicht der fall, brauchst du es garnicht erst versuchen da irgendwas zu reißen. da lässt sich nichts machen, du wirst damit wohl oder übel leben müssen.


----------



## Casp (13. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Sie meinte der GM muss den Beitrag finden, worauf er KB hat. Screenshots sind Gottseidank (nicht fälschungssicher) keine Beweisgrundlage.



Ich weiß, was sie meint. Mit "Beitrag" meinte ich einen "Forumbeitrag" in dem die Argumentation des GMs (Lootabmachung vor dem Raid) begründet wird.


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. September 2010)

Btw er konnte ihn dir per PM net geben aber es gibt doch seit nen Paar patches das mit 2 Stunden Tradebar zeug? (Hab lang kein WoW mehr gespielt) Das wurd jawohl net rausgepatcht oO


----------



## Casp (13. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Btw er konnte ihn dir per PM net geben aber es gibt doch seit nen Paar patches das mit 2 Stunden Tradebar zeug? (Hab lang kein WoW mehr gespielt) Das wurd jawohl net rausgepatcht oO



Er hat gemeint, er könne den Gegenstand überhaupt nicht verteilen. Natürlich kam mir das merkwürdig vor, aber ich dachte, und denke immernoch, dass ich ausreichend abgesichert bin, da er mir geschrieben hat, dass er mir den Gegenstand von einem GM zuteilen lassen wird. 
Wenn er mir das als Bug verkaufte, blieb mir in dem Moment ja nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten und ggf. einen GM anzuschreiben.


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Er hat gemeint, er könne den Gegenstand überhaupt nicht verteilen. Natürlich kam mir das merkwürdig vor, aber ich dachte, und denke immernoch, dass ich ausreichend abgesichert bin, da er mir geschrieben hat, dass er mir den Gegenstand von einem GM zuteilen lassen wird.
> Wenn er mir das als Bug verkaufte, blieb mir in dem Moment ja nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten und ggf. einen GM anzuschreiben.



Pff Zwing ihn sich TeamViewer zu Laden geh auf seinen Rechner in sein WoW und versuch es selbst :O (doofer tipp.. aber ne Idee).


----------



## Kremlin (13. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Pff Zwing ihn sich TeamViewer zu Laden geh auf seinen Rechner in sein WoW und versuch es selbst :O (doofer tipp.. aber ne Idee).



nicht wirklich realisierbar. welcher typischer ninjalooter von heute würde da schon mitmachen?


----------



## Casp (13. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Pff Zwing ihn sich TeamViewer zu Laden geh auf seinen Rechner in sein WoW und versuch es selbst :O (doofer tipp.. aber ne Idee).



Lad dir sofort TeamViewer, LOS!
Und, lässt du dich zwingen? =D 

.. eher nicht.


----------



## KillerBee666 (13. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Lad dir sofort TeamViewer, LOS!
> Und, lässt du dich zwingen? =D
> 
> .. eher nicht.



Doch schon aber vorher verschieb ich die Pornos vom Desktop in Eigene Dateien/Eigen Pornos


----------



## ÜberNoob (13. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> und behaupten die WoW Community wär Kindisch.



ist. nicht wäre. beweist du selbst gerade...

naja ... wer ein Posting mit 1000 "mimimimimi" noch verbessern muss, was verlang ich auch


----------



## Captn.Pwn (13. September 2010)

es ist schon seit langem bekannt, das man lootregeln, wenn man sich vor ninjas schützen will, vor dem raidbeginn im chat schreiben muss.
blizz ist hierbei sogar noch nett, sie gewähren maximalste fairness die früher nicht gegeben war 
und werden anschließend verdächtigt ninja looting zu begünstigen
...traurig


----------



## Orgoron (13. September 2010)

Den Umhang den es da gibt gibts auch einfach für ein paar tausend ehre.

Wenn du in der ganzen Zeit wo du hier rumjammerst mal auf dem BG den Hintern zusammengekniffen hättest, hättest du den Umhang schon ^^


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (14. September 2010)

http://z0r.de/1782

jesus zam XD


----------



## Ghornat (14. September 2010)

Hatte damals das selbe Problem, haben aber VORHER abgesprochen das derjenige der das höchste auf das Casterschwert würfelt es auch bekommt, ich habs höchste gewürfelt, PM steckt sich das Casterschwert ein, war ein Priester, das gab er seinem Kollegen.

Hatte das Gespräch mit einem Screenshot nachgewiesen etc.

Der Gamemaster hat sich nur rausgeredet.

Also ob du das vorher absprichst und / oder nen Screen machst ist Scheiss egal.

Da hilft dir keiner -.-..


----------



## Ungodly (14. September 2010)

Lootverteilung iss Eure Sache und nicht die eines GMs... Wenn Ihr mit solchen Vollhonks loszieht seid Ihr selberschuld...


Vote for close


----------



## Ministar (14. September 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> http://z0r.de/1782
> 
> jesus zam XD



Das soll Zam sein?
Ist der auf der Sonnenbank eingeschlafen oder wie?


----------



## Blacknature (14. September 2010)

Ghornat schrieb:


> Hatte damals das selbe Problem, haben aber VORHER abgesprochen das derjenige der das höchste auf das Casterschwert würfelt es auch bekommt, ich habs höchste gewürfelt, PM steckt sich das Casterschwert ein, war ein Priester, das gab er seinem Kollegen.
> 
> Hatte das Gespräch mit einem Screenshot nachgewiesen etc.
> 
> ...




Kommt auf den GM an... man glaube es kaum aber es sind auch Menschen. Natürlich sollten Regeln ganz groß geschrieben werden,dennoch ist der einer netter/hilfsbereiter als der anderer.


----------



## Gustav Gans (14. September 2010)

Ninjalooter ist wohl recht häufig ein Thema, und Blizzard hat dazu Stellung genommen und auch geschrieben was klare Abmachungen sind. Klar ist auch, das TS Ansagen nicht nachvollziehbar sind. 
Wie bereits ein Vorposter schrieb, ein paar Makros machen mit der Lootvergabe, bestätigt die der Raidleiter ist gut, sonst eben nicht mitgehen oder in Kauf nehmen das etwas schief läuft. Die Entscheidung liegt bei Dir. 
Solltest du nicht mit der Entscheidung und der Handlungsweise des GM einverstanden sein gibt es immer noch die nächsthöhere Instanz in Sachen Entscheidung. Ist im offiziellen Forum recht schnell zu finden.

Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich Makros zu machen und dann kann auch ein GM einschreiten.

Viel Erfolg

PS: Die Drohung den Acc wegen so einer Sache zu kündigen nehme ich den meisten hier nicht ab. :-)


----------



## Ôrcschurke (14. September 2010)

Ghornat schrieb:


> Hatte damals das selbe Problem, haben aber VORHER abgesprochen das derjenige der das höchste auf das Casterschwert würfelt es auch bekommt, ich habs höchste gewürfelt, PM steckt sich das Casterschwert ein, war ein Priester, das gab er seinem Kollegen.
> 
> Hatte das Gespräch mit einem Screenshot nachgewiesen etc.
> 
> ...




Tjo... dasselbe gilt für die beleidigungen im /2 ....
Es ist relativ egal ob beleidigung, ninjas oder sonstiges!
Gm`s tun nichts.. und gebannt werden die Leute eh nicht egal was sie schreiben und tun.

mfg


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Pech, ich hab das Mount aus AK einfach mitgenommen, was sollten die machen ? ;D



Hm. Dir die Pest an den Hals wünschen und deine Seele verfluchen. 
Du, lach nicht, das soll manchmal Wunder wirken wenn das Opfer am wenigsten dran glaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beste ist man geht ohne irgendwelche Erwartungen an die Sache ran, selbst WENN jemand schreibt "Jaja, das Item kriegste nachher. Ich will nur schnell nen Screenshot machen.".
Immer erst freuen, wenn mans hat.

Und ganz ehrlich: Ich freu mich schon lange nicht mehr auf Loot. Ich bin froh wenn der Boss liegt. Und wenn ich wirklich mal ein Item oder ein Mount gewinne und auch erhalte, dann freue ich mich. Aber auch erst dann. Ist mir schon oft genug vorgekommen. 
WoW + Vorfreude = schlechte Laune.

Ich kann deinen Ärger ja verstehen. Aber wegen einem PvP Umhang den Account kündigen?


----------



## Casp (14. September 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> es ist schon seit langem bekannt, das man lootregeln, wenn man sich vor ninjas schützen will, vor dem raidbeginn im chat schreiben muss.
> blizz ist hierbei sogar noch nett, sie gewähren maximalste fairness die früher nicht gegeben war
> und werden anschließend verdächtigt ninja looting zu begünstigen
> ...traurig



Einfach deshalb, weil in in seinem Versprechen, mir den Umhang durch einen GM zukommen lassen zu wollen, ebenso eine Lootabsprache sehe und nicht verstehen kann, wo da der Unterschied legt. Es war ja nicht einfach so, dass der PM das Item genommen und den Raid geleavt hat, dann hätte ich sicher kein Ticket geschrieben, sondern eher den PM beleidigt ;D




Orgoron schrieb:


> Den Umhang den es da gibt gibts auch einfach für ein paar tausend ehre.
> 
> Wenn du in der ganzen Zeit wo du hier rumjammerst mal auf dem BG den Hintern zusammengekniffen hättest, hättest du den Umhang schon ^^



Kannst du sehen, wie du willst. Der Umhang ist mir scheiss egal, aber so ein Verhalten gehört in meinen Augen einfach bestraft.


----------



## Deathloc (14. September 2010)

Moin,
ich kenne das nur zu gut. Allerdings solltest du das Problem nicht nur aus deiner Perspektive - sondern auch aus der des GMs - betrachten. GMs haben - so glaube ich zumindest - klare Vorgaben, wie sie mit welcher Situation umzugehen haben und in welchem Ermessensspielraum sie sich dabei befinden. Wenn die Rückerstattung von Items nun eine Vereinbarung _vor _dem Raid voraussetzt, dann ist es halt einfach so. Würde ein GM nur situationsabhängig - also willkürlich - handeln, so würde jeder andere Spieler, der von dieser Entscheidung nicht betroffen wäre nach Gleichberechtigung schreien. Und bei solch einer großen Masse an Spielern kann man es nicht jedem Recht machen. Deswegen gibt auch für Gamemaster ein Regelwerk, das sie befolgen müssen. Demzufolge glaube ich, dass dein Sachverhalt wenig mit dem Verhalten des GMs zu tun hat, da er auch nur das macht, was er machen soll. Sicherlich gibt es im Leben eines Gamemasters einige Ermessensentscheidungen. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass diese nicht dem Alltag entsprechen.

_...nur so als "Denkansatz"..._


----------



## Cazor (14. September 2010)

Man kann es immer noch im Gamemasterforum probieren, dort werden berechtigt vorgetragene unzufriedene GM-Entscheidungen nochmal geprüft.

http://forums.wow-eu...mId=18536&sid=3

Aber in deinem Fall ist die Sachlage klar.
Abmachungen per Whisper zählen nicht.
Sie müssen in einem öffentlichen Channel getätigt worden sein.
Zudem vorher. Wobei nicht einmal die Abmachung "Loot ist FFA" zählt, da diese Formulierung zu schwammig ist.
Also rechne dir da keine Chancen aus. Ihr habt zwar drum gewürfelt aber der PM hat leider das Recht, zu bestimmen, was mit dem Loot passiert. Solange keine "offizielle" Vereinbarung wie "der höchste Wurf gewinnt" im Raidchannel etc. geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Rolandos (14. September 2010)

Willkommen bei WOW.

Es ist nun mal so wie es ist, wenn man nicht damit spielen kann, kann man ganz einfach mit WoW aufhören. 

Da finde ich die Lootverteilung a'la Guildwars viel besser. 
Das wird sofort vom Server das Loot zugeteilt. Da gibt es keinen Streit und alles ist in Butter.
Wenn man es nicht braucht, kann man es an Mitspieler verkaufen oder verschenken, wenn man es braucht hat man es.


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Willkommen bei WOW.
> 
> Es ist nun mal so wie es ist, wenn man nicht damit spielen kann, kann man ganz einfach mit WoW aufhören.
> 
> ...



Find ich nicht ganz so fair. Heißt also man kann das Item auch bekommen wenn man es nicht braucht? Also wenn ich grad Gold (oder wie auch immer die Währung in GW heißt) brauche dann verkauf ich lieber das Item anstatt es dem zu geben der es wirklich braucht.
Oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## bloodstar (14. September 2010)

tjo is scheisse...
aber aufregen is unnötig, is nur n Spiel.

Wenn sich Fußballspieler über jede (nicht) gegebene Rote Karte aufregen würden wär das ja auch doof...


----------



## tuerlich (14. September 2010)

zum glück reg ich mich über sowas nicht mehr auf. dann hat halt einer geninjat, was solls... bei uns aufm server biste dann eh bei jedem auf der igno und namensänderungen nützen auch nichts. hatten wir letztens erst gehabt. und da soll der ninja mal glücklich mit seinem geninjaten item sein, wenn er in keine raids mehr kommt oder selbst nie wieder einen zusammenbekommt, überlegt er sichs das nächste mal zweimal...


----------



## Lord Gama (14. September 2010)

Hmm, ich seh das ein bisschen wie der GM. Der Plündermeister ist derjenige der die Entscheidung trifft, wer welchen Loot bekommt. 
Der GM schreibt zwar, dass vor dem Raid eine Absprache getroffen werden soll und er deinen Screenshot nicht verwerten kann, aber im Grunde würde selbst die Abmachung vorher nicht zulässig sein. Im Grunde kann man nur mit dem Leader sprechen. Der Plündermeister hat das Recht frei über den Loot zu entscheiden, wenn er sich nach dem Raid richtet schön, wenn nicht dann wird er nicht mehr viele Raids leiten dürfen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. September 2010)

Ich würd besagten Ninja Looter in meine Friendlist packen und ihn durchgehend flamen sobald er on kommt. Wenn er mich auch  die Igno setzt dann erstell ich einen neuen Char und flame ihn. Setzt er auch diesen Char auf Igno erstell ich noch einen und -> flame ihn


----------



## Cazor (14. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich würd besagten Ninja Looter in meine Friendlist packen und ihn durchgehend flamen sobald er on kommt. Wenn er mich auch  die Igno setzt dann erstell ich einen neuen Char und flame ihn. Setzt er auch diesen Char auf Igno erstell ich noch einen und -> flame ihn




Ich würde dich auf ignore setzen und dir ein Ticket schreiben.
Wenn du einen neuen Char erstellst, der mich flamed, würde ich noch ein Ticket schreiben.

Und so weiter.

Da das Blizzard - Verwarnsystem kumulativ funktioniert, sollte damit einer permanenten Accountstrafe innerhalb eines Tages nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Aurelîas (14. September 2010)

Da mir in einen meiner letzen ICC Raids in etwa das selbe passiert ist (T10 Eintauschding), habe ich ebenso einen GM angeschrieben deswegen. Der sagte mir auch wenn die regeln nicht klar am anfang im chat mittgeteilt wurden kann er da nichts machen. Gut dachte ich mir machste von nun an deine eigenen Raids auf. Gesagt getan, habe mir einen eigenen ICC10 Raid zusammengestellt und mehrfach klar und deutlich folgende Regeln gepostet:

1.) Es gilt first und second need.
2.) Wenn alle den Gegenstand nicht haben wollen wird dieser entzaubert.
3.) Wenn kein VZ dabei ist werden die Gegenstände unter Styleneed aufgeteilt
4.) Bei Styleneed zählt ebenso first und second need.

Da ich der Raidleiter war und mich mit PM noch nicht so auskannte habe ich es einem der Raidmitglieder gegeben und Anfangs war alles gut. dann haben wir Fauldarm gelegt und etwas gedroppt was mehre hätten gebrauchen können (was das war keine ahnung mehr) Der Pm hat wie immer alle würfeln lassen die es gebraucht haben und dann hies es er könne es nicht verteilen. Daraufhin wollte ih den PM haben doch das Mitglied ging einfach aus dem SZ. Ich habe es dem Gm eschrieben und nach längerem hn und her (mehre tage) haben die Gm´s einsicht gezeigt und der gegenstand wurde richtig zugeteilt. Obwohl sie am anfang sagten da können sie nichts machen die regeln wären ja nicht klar ersichtlich gewesen.

soviel dazu danke


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> ...



Sorry aber es ist klar und oft genug gesagt, eine klare Lootabsprache ist für Blizzard nur gültig, wenn VORHER explizit gesagt wird, dass alles verwürfelt wird, der höchste Wurf gewinnt. Diese Absprache hat im Ingame Chat zu erfolgen und der PM muss dem zustimmen oder genau dies sagen (FFA zB., ist zu ungenau formuliert, da das jeder anders verstehen kann). Früher, vor dieser Regelung konnte (durften) GMs überhaupt nichts tun, inzwischen gibt es wenigstens diese Möglichkeit der Absicherung. Das System ist nun mal so, dass der PM entscheiden darf, was er mit dem Loot machen will und was nicht. Sei froh, dass es wenigstens eine Möglichkeit gibt um Ninjalootern beizukommen, sie ist zwar umständlich aber besser als früher. Den GMs sind so nun mal die Hände gebunden, wenn du mit der Regelung nicht einverstanden bist, geh am besten nicht mehr mit Raids mit in denen es einen PM gibt, oder nur wenn vorher unter Anwesenheit aller Raidteilnehmer (denn wann der PM vor 8 Leuten das eine sagt und dann wenn's 10 sind was anderes, zählt das was er am Schluß sagt) eine klare Absprache getroffen wird im Chat was mit dem Loot passiert. Gibt es diese Absprache nicht, ist es kein "Betrug" denn das Sysetm sieht wie gesagt vor, dass der PM über den Loot frei entscheiden darf, er darf nur vorher nichts anderes versprechen und ohne "Betrug" hat der GM keine Möglichkeit zur Sanktion...



Aurelîas schrieb:


> ...



Eigentlich hier falsch von den Gms entschieden, denn in deiner Aussage vor dem Raid fehlt die Ansage "alles wird verwürfelt, das höchste Ergebnis gewinnt" also wäre auch deine Absprache nicht klar genug formuliert. Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass hier so entschieden wurde, weil die Ansage von dir kam, der PM aber ein anderer war...


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich würde dich auf ignore setzen und dir ein Ticket schreiben.
> Wenn du einen neuen Char erstellst, der mich flamed, würde ich noch ein Ticket schreiben.
> 
> Und so weiter.
> ...



Planänderung.
Ich würde mir ein Gastaccount erstellen und -> dich flamen


----------



## Aurelîas (14. September 2010)

Gut wenn den GM´s selbst das nicht genau genug ist dann wird mein Makro von nun an eben so ausehen:

1.) ALLES wird verwürfelt, der höchste Wurf gewinnt.
2.) Es gilt First und Second need.
3.) Styleneed ist nur zulässig wenn keiner den besagten Loot will (es gilt da ebenso Punkt 1.) 
4.) Bei Stylneed zählt ebenso First und Second need. 
5.) Entzaubert wird nur wenn kein Stylneed besteht.
6.) VZ mats werden am ENDE des Rais verwürfelt. (es gilt da ebenso Punkt 1.)


----------



## Aurelîas (14. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Planänderung.
> Ich würde mir ein Gastaccount erstellen und -> dich flamen



Deine IP ist dennoch geloggt und dein Haupt acc wird trozdem gebannt


----------



## IkilledKenny (14. September 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> Deine IP ist dennoch geloggt und dein Haupt acc wird trozdem gebannt



Bezweifel ich


----------



## Aurelîas (14. September 2010)

Ich war eine weile selber GM in einem onlinspiel und weiß wovon ich rede. Wenn du dir einen Gastacc machst un damit den besagten ninjalooter flamst wird deine IP gespeichert und es kann trozdem nachverfolgt werden wer du bist was dann ebensozu einer Acc sperrung führen kann. (Dies selber schon machen musste da jemand gemeint hat sich immer wieder neue chars zu machen und zu flamend. Weg war sein main acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (14. September 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> Deine IP ist dennoch geloggt und dein Haupt acc wird trozdem gebannt



Absoluter Schwachsinn - es wird keine IP für soetwas geloggt. Und btw - haben sich die Leute hier eigentlich mal die AGBs durchgelesen? Die Accountstrafen beziehen sich IMMER auf den ACCOUNT und nicht auf eine Person. Sprich wenn du 100 Accounts hast und von einem aus wen aufs übelste flamed wird genau der eine Account gebannt/gesperrt und du hast noch 99 weitere.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (14. September 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> Ich war eine weile selber GM in einem onlinspiel und weiß wovon ich rede. Wenn du dir einen Gastacc machst un damit den besagten ninjalooter flamst wird deine IP gespeichert und es kann trozdem nachverfolgt werden wer du bist was dann ebensozu einer Acc sperrung führen kann. (Dies selber schon machen musste da jemand gemeint hat sich immer wieder neue chars zu machen und zu flamend. Weg war sein main acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nochmals - absoluter Schwachsinn. Gibt genügend Blueposts dazu. Wenn du es nicht glaubst - frag nen GM oder lies dir mal die AGBs genauer durch und klick nicht nur auf "ich stimme zu"


----------



## RedShirt (14. September 2010)

Aurelîas schrieb:


> Da mir in einen meiner letzen ICC Raids in etwa das selbe passiert ist (T10 Eintauschding), habe ich ebenso einen GM angeschrieben deswegen.



Selbst da...

Folgender Fall:

RL=PM sagt: höchster Wurf zählt

S3D 25 Drake droppt.

25 Würfeln.
Manche würfeln mehrfach (!)

PM teilt zu .... an einen Mehrfachwürfler... PM will tauschen lassen ... Spieler verlässt den Raid mit einem netten Satz.

Ticket aufgemacht. Antwort (auch mit Zitat vom Forum) indirekt:

"Können wir nichts tun. der PM hat ausgeteilt und wenn er sich geirrt hat, können wir den Spieler nicht haftbarmachen. Als Betrug seitens des Würflers sehen wir es nicht an."

<-- this
Ja, ich hab Screenshots von dem Gespräch ^^


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> ...



Das ist tatsächlich ein Fehler des PM...der der das Ding bekommen hat, kann nichts dafür, dass der PM nicht gut genug aufpasst...ist nun mal leider so


----------



## RedShirt (14. September 2010)

Jo, ist allerdings doof, daß der rechtmäßige Würfler drunter leiden muss... Lootregeln wurden ja vorher aufgestellt.

Nicht ganz rund, aber c'est la vie.


----------



## Casp (14. September 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich kenne das nur zu gut. Allerdings solltest du das Problem nicht nur aus deiner Perspektive - sondern auch aus der des GMs - betrachten. GMs haben - so glaube ich zumindest - klare Vorgaben, wie sie mit welcher Situation umzugehen haben und in welchem Ermessensspielraum sie sich dabei befinden. Wenn die Rückerstattung von Items nun eine Vereinbarung _vor _dem Raid voraussetzt, dann ist es halt einfach so. Würde ein GM nur situationsabhängig - also willkürlich - handeln, so würde jeder andere Spieler, der von dieser Entscheidung nicht betroffen wäre nach Gleichberechtigung schreien. Und bei solch einer großen Masse an Spielern kann man es nicht jedem Recht machen. Deswegen gibt auch für Gamemaster ein Regelwerk, das sie befolgen müssen. Demzufolge glaube ich, dass dein Sachverhalt wenig mit dem Verhalten des GMs zu tun hat, da er auch nur das macht, was er machen soll. Sicherlich gibt es im Leben eines Gamemasters einige Ermessensentscheidungen. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass diese nicht dem Alltag entsprechen.
> 
> _...nur so als "Denkansatz"..._



Du hast natürlich Recht, dass GMs da die Hände gebunden sind und diese sich an Vorgaben halten müssen. Allerdings finde ich zum einen diese Vorgaben sehr seltsam, denn schließlich hat mir der PM das Item zugesichtert, ob nun vor oder während des Raids spielt da in meinen Augen keine Rolle. Indem der Raidleiter mir das Item zusichert, bestätigt er doch letztendlich eine Lootabsprache, nach welcher das Item mir zusteht, oder nicht? Zudem geht das Verhalten des Gamemasters, sich mitten im Gespräch einfach so zu verabschieden meiner Meinung nach einfach gar nicht. 

Mich erzürnt, dass es sich der PM scheinbar erlauben kann, dreist zu lügen, um nicht offensichtlich als Ninja-Looter dazustehen und damit auch noch durchkommt, obwohl diese Lüge für den Gamemaster einfach offensichtlich ist.


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> ...



Kannst du oder willst du es nicht verstehen? Was der PM dir persönlich zusagt, ist (leider) nicht von Belang, das einzige was die GMs akzeptieren DÜRFEN als Beweis um einzugreifen, ist eine klare, eindeutige Absprache im Raidchat VOR dem Raid mit Anwesenheit aller Raidteilnehmer..alles andere dürfen sie einfach nicht akzeptieren. Und das ist bereits mehr als noch vor 6 Monaten möglich war. Die Regeln sind zwar hart, aber es sind die Regeln, auch wenn es mir für dich leid tut...Das Verhalten des GMs war leider, wenn er wirklich mitten im Gespräch geht, nicht in Ordnung, hier kannst du dich bei WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com beschweren und deine Sicht des Sachverhalts darbringen...


----------



## Jincx (14. September 2010)

Im Prinzip kann man schreiben was man will um irgendwelche Lootregeln am anfang festzulegen
denn laut manchen eurer Aussagen hebt das eine das andere auf und der GM und der Ninja sind aus'm Schneider!



> Folgender Fall:
> 
> RL=PM sagt: höchster Wurf zählt
> 
> ...



Dort is die Frage hätte der GM gehandelt wenn man geschrieben hätte: Höchster Wurf zählt, wenn wer mehr als einmal würfelt verfällt sein Itemanspruch!

Ich meine wozu is man RL wenn man NULL kontrolle hat!

Ich raide 3x Wöchentlich mit verschiedenen Raids und in den letzten Monat hat das NICHTHELFEN von GM's stark zugenommen! Früher hatten wir nie Probleme mit Ninjalootern
Screenshots gezeigt und schon war item wieder beim Richtigen!

Entweder Blizzard überlegt sich das Lootsystem so zu überarbeiten, das es der Raidleitung möglich ist Lootregeln von vornherrein klarer zu machen. z.B. das PM entscheidet wer auf item würfeln darf und wann das item angezeigt wird um das gewürfelt wird. (Standart Plündermeister erscheint direkt beim hineinschauen, das sollte bei PMeinstellung anders sein)

Oder: GM's bekommen mehr Entscheidungsgewalt in sachen Lootvergabe


----------



## schneemaus (14. September 2010)

Im 10er gildenintern haben wir zwar einen PM, aber da läuft ja immer alles reibungslos ab. Im 25er, wo wir immer Randoms mitnehmen müssen, wird im TS alles erklärt, zusätzlich aber noch im Raidchannel gepostet. Denn FALLS jemand auf die Idee kommt, irgendwas wäre Ninjalooting gewesen und derjenige müsste ein Ticket schreiben, kann der GM genau die Plündervereinbarungen lesen, die wir extra dafür nochmal im Channel festhalten und nicht nur im TS besprochen haben.

Im 25er gilt bei uns:

1. Firstneed > Second
2. Wer seinen Firstneed schon verscherbelt hat und beim nächsten Boss ein Item droppt, wo mehrere Firstneed haben, hat derjenige, der schon ein Teil bekommen hat, automatisch gepasst.
3. Beim Secondneed gilt genau das Gleiche.
4. Randomdrops, die beim Anlegen gebunden sind, werden genauso verwürfelt wie die anderen Sachen, ABER: Wer First/Secondneed hat, geht vor, wird allerdings gebeten, das Teil anzuziehen, wenn er es gewinnt. Wenn keiner First/Secondneed drauf hat, wird's unter allen verwürfelt, die's wollen, derjenige, der's gewinnt, kann's verkaufen. (Im 10er nimmt's der Raidleiter, verkauft's im AH und Geld geht in die G
5. Wenn keiner First/Secondneed hat, wird das Teil entzaubert, Mats behält der VZ bis Ende des Raids, dann gehen die Mats an den PM und es wird darum gewürfelt, je nach Anzahl der Tiefenkristalle bekommen die ersten 1/2/3/4.... jeweils einen Tiefenkristall.
6. Urtümliches Saronit: Der PM würfelt von 1-25, schaut in sein Raidinterface, wer da auf dem jeweiligen Platz steht, bekommt's. Gab schon Kuddelmuddel, deswegen sollte man als PM zur Sicherheit einen Screen machen.
7. Wer - egal bei was - mehr als einmal würfelt, um den PM zu täuschen, wird von der Lootvergabe bei diesem Boss ausgeschlossen und verliert seinen N1. Beim nächsten Boss darf er zwar wieder mitwürfeln, aber nur als N2.


Das sind unserer Lootregeln. Die werden vorm Raid abgesprochen. Bislang hatte noch nie jemand was dagegen.

Würden wir die aber im Raidchannel nicht noch posten und irgendjemand (z.B. der, der zweimal würfelt) würde ein Ticket schreiben, könnte unser PM (äh ja, oft ich) auch mal Probleme bekommen. Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf. So sieht der GM, dass alles vorher gepostet wurde und die Absprache getroffen wurde.


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

Jincx schrieb:


> ...



Halte dich an das, was hier steht und nichts kann mehr schief gehen (von wegen Auslegungsache)

Spotlight: Ninjalooting

Und nochmal auf Deutsch


----------



## Hamburgperle (14. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Pech, ich hab das Mount aus AK einfach mitgenommen, was sollten die machen ? ;D


So arm .... geh sterben



... zum Fred ... Nachweisen, wie die Lootregeln in dem Raid waren, kann der TE ja .. er hat nen Screen, daß der PM ihm das Item geben wollte, es nur nicht ging wegen "buggy" ... das beweist, daß der TE auch aus Sicht des PM der rechtmäßige Gewinner war, es aber "technisch" nicht möglich war, ihm das Item zu geben ... er also entsprechend den geltenden Lootregeln des Raids berechtigt war, das Item zu erhalten ...

WIE die Lootregeln in diesem Raid waren, ist dann egal ...	Würfeln, den besten Strip oder Sex mit dem PM ...	der TE kann nachweisen, daß er nach den - zugegebener Maßen nicht bekannten - Regeln des Raids der Gewinner war. Wenn er nicht der Gewinner wäre, hätte der PM geschrieben .. "sry XY hat gewonnen" und nicht " ja Du bekommst es, geht jetzt nicht, ICH (der PM) schreibe ein Ticket, damit Du es bekommst ...".

Hallo klarer gehts doch garnet? 

Mir ist schon klar, daß die "Begründung" des PM nen fake war, aber damit sollte er sich eigentlich selbst ins Knie geschossen haben.

So long


----------



## Casp (14. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Kannst du oder willst du es nicht verstehen? Was der PM dir persönlich zusagt, ist (leider) nicht von Belang, das einzige was die GMs akzeptieren DÜRFEN als Beweis um einzugreifen, ist eine klare, eindeutige Absprache im Raidchat VOR dem Raid mit Anwesenheit aller Raidteilnehmer..alles andere dürfen sie einfach nicht akzeptieren. Und das ist bereits mehr als noch vor 6 Monaten möglich war. Die Regeln sind zwar hart, aber es sind die Regeln, auch wenn es mir für dich leid tut...Das Verhalten des GMs war leider, wenn er wirklich mitten im Gespräch geht, nicht in Ordnung, hier kannst du dich bei WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com beschweren und deine Sicht des Sachverhalts darbringen...



Weder noch - ich verstehe es. Und gerade diese Regelung finde ich schwachsinnig.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Selbst da...
> 
> Folgender Fall:
> 
> ...



da gibts auch Würfel-Addons, die mitteilen, dass jemand mehrmals gerollt hat.


----------



## Deathloc (14. September 2010)

Jincx schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kann man schreiben was man will um irgendwelche Lootregeln am anfang festzulegen
> denn laut manchen eurer Aussagen hebt das eine das andere auf und der GM und der Ninja sind aus'm Schneider!
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit der dreisten Verabschiedung habe ich scheinbar überlesen. Deine Idee mit der Überarbeitung der Lootregeln kann ich einerseits - womöglich auf Grund deiner Verärgerung verstehen - andererseits finde ich diese etwas unbegründet. Zufällige Schlachtzüge verlaufen in 90% der Fälle akzeptabel - der Loot wird gerecht verteilt. Selten gibt es Ninjalooter o.Ä. Vielleicht hatte ich bisher einfach bisher auch immer Glück, was die Gruppensuche angeht. Ich denke, dass man das ganze System nicht einfach ändern kann, weil sich daran einige schwarze Schafe missbräuchlich bedienen. Beispielsweise kann man einer Supermarktkette auch nicht einfach verbieten Küchenmesser zu verkaufen, nur weil sich die Anzahl der Morde mit Hilfe eines Küchenmessers anhäuft. Das Problem ist nicht das System - oder das Küchenmesser an sich - sondern die Leute, die sich daran bedienen. WoW ist nunmal ein MMO, das zum Großteil daraus besteht, mit echten Persönlichkeiten über virtuelle Interaktionen in Kontakt zu treten.

Was das "Verhalten" von GMs angeht... Ich denke, dass Blizzard in letzter Zeit viel am GM-System herumgeschraubt hat. Zum einen erinnere ich mich daran, dass die GM-Antwort früher per Ingame-Briefkasten-Post kam und heute in einem chicen Frame aufblitzt. Außerdem gibt es auch seit einiger Zeit die quantitativen Umfragen, die den GM-Support durch "Kudenbewertungen" verbessern sollen. Ich glaube mal, einen Ghostcrawler-Post gelesen zu haben, in welchem er Rückschlüsse auf die Vergangenheit von WoW zieht und eventuelle Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten aufzeigt. Dies hat er zwar bezugnehmend auf WotLK erwähnt, aber ich denke man kann diese Aussage auch analog auf das gesamte WoW übertragen. Eben auch auf den Ingame-Support. Du meinstest ja, dass GMs "früher" wesentlich mehr Hilfestellungen [...] angeboten haben, was deiner Meinung nach heute eher nicht der Fall ist. Mag sein, aber vielleicht hat Blizzard ja schlechte Erfahrungen mit der früheren Willkür gemacht und versucht nun, für GMs verbindliche Richtlinien aufzustellen. Wer weiß, was hinter den Support-Kulissen passiert.

Ich möchte dir noch ein Beispiel geben. Im deutschen Bundesrecht ist es ja so, dass gemäß Art. 3 (1) GG alle Menschen vor dem Gesetz gleich sind. Im untergeordneten Landesrecht - z.B. Baurecht - ist es ja so im Groben so, dass - wenn man einer Person einen Hausbau erlaubt - eine andere Person ebenfalls Recht auf das Bauen eines Haues gleicher Ausführung hätte. Sicherlich klingt das sehr schwammig und rechtlich nicht exakt normiert, aber... wenn Blizzards Gamemaster es einer Person unter die Arme greifen - z.B. bei Lootverteilung - dann _müssten _sie dies auch bei einer anderen Person - ähnlicher Sachverhalt vorausgesetzt - tun_. Ich DENKE, dass dies Blizzards "GM-Philosophie" widerspiegelt._ Wenn man also jedem bei seinem Problem helfen würde, dann würde eventuell alles aus dem Ruder geraten, weil jeder bekommt was er möchte. Irgendwo müssen halt Grenzen gezogen werden. Sicherlich ist nicht jede Entscheidung absolut gerecht. Aber man wird sich bei der GM-Vorgehensweise schon etwas gedacht haben.

So... genug geschrieben - sonst artet das hier noch aus! Ich weiß gerade gar nicht mehr, worauf ich hinaus wollte... bin verwirrt! ^.~


----------



## Darkweed41 (14. September 2010)

Tja pech selber schuld wen man rnd geht !


----------



## Jincx (14. September 2010)

Ist schon klar was du meinst, aber es kann doch nicht sein das in 9 von 10 Fällen der Ninja davon kommt! Trotz Lootabsprachen! Früher haben die GM's alle beteiligten angesprochen, heißt. PM, RL wenn wer anderes, Ninja und den der das Item hätte bekommen sollen! Zumindest von den letzten 5 Fällen in meinem Freundeskreis weiß ich das dies nicht mehr der Fall ist! Selbst wenn man Raid ID, Ingamenamen allerbeteiligten im Ticket mit aufführt etc. Bis WotlK wurden alle unsere Raidproblem zu 100% gelöst, nach WotlK nur noch zu sagen wir so um die 10%! Das ist nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung, oder nicht? Und die Probleme sind dieselben.


----------



## Hugo2000 (14. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung. Klaust du kleinen Kindern auch den Lutscher, weil sie sich nicht wehren können? Erbärmlich, aber damit passt du wohl ganz gut in die WoW-Community.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Umhang ist mir vollkommen egal, dennoch bin ich nicht deiner Meinung. Wieso sollte ich nicht für mich selbst einstehen, egal ob in einem Spiel oder im realen Leben.



Ne, die Lutscher bringen kein Geld. Mein WoW Account Wert hat sich um 100€ erhöht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathloc (14. September 2010)

Jincx schrieb:


> Ist schon klar was du meinst, aber es kann doch nicht sein das in 9 von 10 Fällen der Ninja davon kommt! Trotz Lootabsprachen! Früher haben die GM's alle beteiligten angesprochen, heißt. PM, RL wenn wer anderes, Ninja und den der das Item hätte bekommen sollen! Zumindest von den letzten 5 Fällen in meinem Freundeskreis weiß ich das dies nicht mehr der Fall ist! Selbst wenn man Raid ID, Ingamenamen allerbeteiligten im Ticket mit aufführt etc. Bis WotlK wurden alle unsere Raidproblem zu 100% gelöst, nach WotlK nur noch zu sagen wir so um die 10%! Das ist nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung, oder nicht? Und die Probleme sind dieselben.



Es ist ja schön und gut, dass früher Einzelfälle im Detail gelöst wurden. Allerdings sollte man nicht unterschlagen, dass "früher" - wann auch immer dieser Zeitpunkt einzustufen ist - wesentlich weniger Spieler unterwegs waren, denn nicht umsonst berichten einschlägige Seiten von steigenden Spielerzahlen. Eben auf Grund dieser hohen Zahlen muss man Abstriche im Support machen, wenn man in diesen "Sektor" nicht noch wesentlich mehr Geld investieren möchte. Es gibt verbindliche Regeln für alle GMs - vermute ich mal - die dafür sorgen, dass Probleme geregelt werden können und vor allem, dass sie schnell geregelt werden können. Es gibt nunmal in 90% der Fälle immer eine Universallösung - eben weil ein so großer Andrang herrscht und nicht jeder Fall eine detaillierte Auseinandersetzung erhält. Man sollte die Dinger ein bisschen globaler betrachten. Also wenn es sich wirklich so sein sollte, dass jeder zweite Spieler ein Ninjalooter ist - dann macht eine kleine Petition o.Ä. Sinn. Aber mal ehrlich - gibt es wirklich so viele virtuelle Diebe und Langfinger, die euch eure kostbaren *EPIXXX* vor euren Augen wegschnappen? Ich habe jedenfalls noch keinen gesehen. [...] Wie ich bereits sagte - irgendwo müssen Grenzen gezogen werden - z.B. in Form von Bedingungen. Wenn die Bedingung nunmal ist, dass vor Raidbeginn Absprache im öffentlichen Channel /ra stattgefunden haben muss, dann ist es halt so. Akzeptiert es. Auf meine anderen Argumente möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht zurück greifen, da ihr sie oben nachlesen könnt. *Wenn *es so sein sollte, dass wirklich 90% Ninjalooter unterwegs sind, dann könnte ich eure Reaktionen verstehen. Ich spiele auf einem offiziellen PvP-Realm mit ca. 6.000 aktiven Spielern auf Hordenseite gemäß WarcraftRealms.com und habe in letzter Zeit von 2 - 3 "Ninjalootern" im /2 oder auch im Forum gelesen. Es ist ja heutzutage üblich, den gesamten Realm auf Spieler XYZ aufmerksam zu machen, falls dieser ein virtueller Bankräuber sein sollte. Allerdings ist gerade in Zeiten der Itemgeilheit das Geschreie umso größer wenn sich Spieler XYZ mit dem neuen lila Schwert einfach so aus dem Staub macht... Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.


----------



## Casp (14. September 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> *Wenn *es so sein sollte, dass wirklich 90% Ninjalooter unterwegs sind, dann könnte ich eure Reaktionen verstehen. Ich spiele auf einem offiziellen PvP-Realm mit ca. 6.000 aktiven Spielern auf Hordenseite gemäß WarcraftRealms.com und habe in letzter Zeit von 2 - 3 "Ninjalootern" im /2 oder auch im Forum gelesen. Es ist ja heutzutage üblich, den gesamten Realm auf Spieler XYZ aufmerksam zu machen, falls dieser ein virtueller Bankräuber sein sollte. Allerdings ist gerade in Zeiten der Itemgeilheit das Geschreie umso größer wenn sich Spieler XYZ mit dem neuen lila Schwert einfach so aus dem Staub macht... Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.



Das hängt allerdings auch damit zusammen, dass man im /2 sowieso, und leider auch hier im Forum, nicht ernst genommen wird. Noch einen Thread würde ich zumindest nicht eröffnen.


----------



## Sacrilege (14. September 2010)

Wenn du mit dem GM unzfrieden bist und es dir wirklich ein Bedürfnis ist, dann schicke eine Email an: WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com

Der Fall wird dann nochmal eingehend geprüft. Viel mehr (außer rumjammern^^) kannst eh nicht machen.


----------



## Morpheusus (14. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich war selbst 3 Jahre lang in einem anderen Spiel Gamemaster und möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen:

In der Regel ist es so, das ein Gamemaster sich an ein gewisses Regelwerk halten muss. Das ist grundsätzlich so. Ebenso müsst ihr euch an die EULA halten, was garantiert nicht jeder tut.
Ein GM ist ein Mensch wie jeder andere auch. In erster Linie dient ein GM dazu, bei auftretenden ingame Problemen (z.B. auftretende Bugs, Streitschlichtung etc.) zu helfen
und natürlich neuen Spielern mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen.

Jetzt kennt natürlich nicht jeder Gamemaster das komplette Regelwerk auswendig. Ihr müsst wissen, das so ein Regelwerk im Laufe der Zeit recht komplex werden kann. Für jeden Fall eine optimale 
Lösung für alle Beteiligten zu finden ist in der Regel nur sehr schwer. Das sieht man z.B. daran, das GM "A" sich vielleicht anders entscheidet als GM "B". Auch hier kommt es darauf an, wie lange ein GM schon dabei ist und/oder
wie oft er schon solche Fälle behandelt hat.

Auch bei dem Gamemastern gibt es mal Neuzugänge. In der Regel wird man nicht gleich allein drauf losgelassen und man hat einen oder mehrere Kollegen, die einem dabei helfen. Im Idealfall zumindest.

Ich kann mich noch gut an meine Anfangszeit erinnern und an eine Situation, in der alle anderen GMs unterwegs waren und ich praktisch ganz alleine mit einem Fall zu tun hatte.

Ihr könnt mir eines glauben: GM zu sein bedeutet in erster Linie "Stress". Man hat eben eine gewisse Verantwortung und repräsentiert irgendwo auch seine Kollegen.
"Also wenn ich etwas falsch mache, dann werden die GMs an sich schlecht gemacht" ist nämlich der Gedanke, der einem dabei immer wieder im Kopf bleibt. Leider ist an diesem Gedanken meistens auch etwas dran.

Jetzt stellt euch vor, ihr seid ganz allein. Alle anderen GMs sind im Einsatz und ihr steht eurem ersten Fall gegenüber. Vielleicht noch ein Recht "harmloses" Beispiel:

Ein Streit zwischen Spielern. Auch hier ging es um ein Item. Wilde Beleidigungen fliegen durch den Chat. Wenn dann noch ein GM auftaucht, beruhigt sich die Sache in der Regel auch nicht sofort.
Damals habe ich selbst noch was auf die Mütze bekommen in Form von verbalen Attacken. In erster Linie muss man jetzt einen kühlen Kopf bewahren. In manchen Situationen fällt es gar nicht mal so einfach.

Zum Glück konnte ich die Situation lösen und etwas schlichten. Natürlich war ein Spieler noch sauer, aber dafür war der Streit größtenteils gelöst und die beiden gingen sich aus dem Weg (soweit ich erfahren habe, sind die beiden nach einigen Wochen sogar beste Kumpels geworden).

Auf zum nächsten Fall. Spätestens hier denkt man sich dann: Super! Hast es ja doch allein geschafft, also klappt der Rest auch!

Ein gefährlicher Gedanke.... denn als nächstes kam eine Situation, mit der selbst ich schlussendlich als "kleiner" GM Neuling völlig überfordert war. Denn spätestens als Neuling hatte ich damals gar nicht mal alle Rechte und Zugriffe auf alle GM Werkzeuge.
Auch hier muss man wissen, wo die Grenzen sind. Ich wollte helfen, also hatte ich mir diesen Fall irgendwo auch selbst eingebrockt und wollte ihn auch möglichst auf eigene Faust lösen.

Folgende Situation: Streit in einem Raid. Hier ging es ebenfalls um die Lootverteilung, also um ein Item, dachte ich zumindest. Recht schnell flogen aber auf einmal solche Sachen wie "Cheater", "Hacker", "Exploiter" oder sonstiges durch den Raum (ja, es war wirklich unterhaltsam!).
Natürlich muss man an dieser Stelle aber auch recht schnell umschalten. Von eventuellem "Ninjalooting" auf "Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Bug ausgenutzt um sich einen Vorteil bei der Verteilung zu schaffen". Es gibt immer mehrere Möglichkeiten, aber man muss so einem
Verdacht natürlich auch nachgehen. 

Das ganze endete in einem Chaos aus wüsten Beschimpfungen und Leuten die wütend darüber waren, das ich die Lage scheinbar nicht im Griff hatte. Letztendlich kam ein Kollege und konnte die Situation klären. Es ging zurück zu unserem... ich sage jetzt mal "GM Treffpunkt" oder zur "GM Insel".

Der erste Fall, der mich wirklich überfordert hatte. Spätestens hier habe ich echt darüber nachgedacht, ob ich mir den ganzen Stress überhaupt machen wollte. Aber ich blieb dabei, weil die anderen GMs einfach nur klasse waren und die Zusammenarbeit von Tag zu Tag immer mehr spaß gemacht hat. Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wirll? Selbst ein GM Neuling macht bekanntlich nicht gleich alles auf anhieb richtig oder triftt imemr und zu jeder Zeit die richtige Entscheidung.

Aber gerade deshalb solltet ihr Nachsicht zeigen und auch etwas Verständnis mitbringen. Es gibt wirklich anstrengende Situationen (obiges Beispiel war letztendlich noch recht harmlos) und man muss zu jeder Zeit auch mal schlechte Laune einfach "abschalten" können.

Nicht jeder Tag ist einfach und man gerät schnell in so eine Stresssituation, wo alle Hoffnungen immer auf dem GM gelegt werden, welcher allerdings auch nur ein Mensch ist und eine Entscheidung treffen muss. Man muss sich auch damit abfinden, das sich nicht jeder Spieler mit einer Entscheidung auch zufrieden gibt und Versuche unternehmen wird, das angeblich "falsche" oder "schlechte" Verhalten eines GMs öffentlich zu machen.

Was falsch und was richtig ist, das entscheiden nicht die Spieler, aber in seltenen Fällen auch noch nicht einmal die GMs. Es gibt in der Tat noch höhere Positionen, die auch ein GM ab und zu mal um Rat fragen muss.

Niemand ist perfekt, aber als GM trägt man immer eine gewisse Verantwortung und Last auf den Schultern. In sehr wenigen Situationen wird auch nach Bauchgefühl oder eigenem Gedankengang entschieden. Dies kommt allerding nur in sehr seltenen Fällen vor (mir persönlich nur 2-3 Mal passiert in 3 Jahren).

Falls jetzt jemand fragt, warum ich kein GM mehr bin.... keine Sorge, es hatte nichts mit der Arbeit als GM zu tun. Ich habe bis heute guten Kontakt zu den Jungs und Mädels. Lediglich mit dem RL lies es sich zeitlich nicht mehr vereinbaren......

....und nein, ich war kein GM in WoW.... obwohl ich mir gerne die Zeit dafür genommen hätte, um euch zu beweisen, das man als GM alles andere als ein schlechter Mensch ist ;-)


----------



## Herr Hering (14. September 2010)

in deinem fall bist du ganz klar selber schuld , die regeln müssen davor ausgemacht sein wenn du dich ebschweren willst da kann und darf der gm nix machen


----------



## Nethertank (14. September 2010)

man man man wie kann man nur so wegen nen paar bytes rumheulen hallo?

WoW ist und bleibt nen game kriegste den umhang heute nicht kriegsten morgen! 

wenn du im rl bestohlen würdest könnte ich das verstehen 

is zwar scheiße wegen dem umhang aber sei ma ehrlich von dem umhang kannste dir im rl auch kein Brot kaufen also drauf geschissen^^

Mfg ®Nethertank


----------



## Azerak (14. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich würd besagten Ninja Looter in meine Friendlist packen und ihn durchgehend flamen sobald er on kommt. Wenn er mich auch  die Igno setzt dann erstell ich einen neuen Char und flame ihn. Setzt er auch diesen Char auf Igno erstell ich noch einen und -> flame ihn


Warte ich komm gleich drauf!... warte! Nein nicht vorsagen!... Ja!...Nein... 


Ok ich gebs auf: Was bringt das? x_X


Bei uns is vor ca 2 Monaten die Gildenleitung abgehauen und hat die Gildenbank geplündert.. GM angeschrieben: "Die Gildenleitung darf entscheiden was mit dem Inhalt der Bank passiert"<- A*schloch Gm halt..

Nächstes Ticket.. GM antwortet: "Was sind das denn bitte für asoziale? Ihr kriegt den Inhalt wieder." 

Schwupp hatte ich als neuer Gildenmeister den Briefkasten voll mit dem Zeugs :>
Und das tollste: Die haben kurz bevor sie die Bank ausgeräumt haben noch Zeug zwischen Twinks getauscht (über die Bank). Das haben wir auch alles gekriegt... Hihi... 

So viel zu dem tollen: "Haha! Das kriegt ihr sowieso nicht über die GMs wieder!" von einem der Abgehauenen ^^

Kommt manchmal echt drauf an was du für nen GM erwischst.


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2010)

Aber mal was anderes:

Warum ist das Loot Problem eigentlich nur in Wow so groß? 

Jahrelang ging es in anderen MMO's mit weit weniger restriktiven Regeln weitaus problemloser zu. 
In Daoc hat das Loot z.B. irgendwer aus dem Raid bekommen und die Leute haben es trotzdem den Raidleiter zur Verteilung gegeben.
Natürlich gab es auch dort unrühmliche Ausnahmen, aber das waren wirklich Ausnahmen.

Was veranlasst also soviele Wow-Spieler hier so zu agieren?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2010)

Ich frage mich eh warum das Lootsystem für Raids nicht überarbeitet wird.

PM kommt raus Bedarf vor Gier rein so wie in Rnddng 
o
PM nur wenn er vom Raid bestimmt wird 10 Stimmen für PM gut ist 
o 
Spezielle Sachen wie Mounts, Schwertgriff RndEpics nur über Gier u zusätzlich die Funktion kann für den gegenstand nicht würfeln da er diesen schon erwürfelt hat (siehe Schwertgriff)

So hat man bei Randomraids seine Ruhe u weiß das man auf alles würfeln kann was man braucht


----------



## Azerak (14. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes:
> 
> Warum ist das Loot Problem eigentlich nur in Wow so groß?


Nie HdRO gespielt was?


Oh! Die Handwerks-Materialien brauch ich für Twink! - bedarf
Und die für Main! - bedarf
Und die für den 2ten Main! - bedarf
Ah das Melee Schwert nehm ich mal für meinen Barden mit! - bedarf
Schwerer Schild? Kann ich als Waffi doch tragen! - bedarf
Klassengegenstand für Kundige und Barden? Supi! Brauch ich aufjedenfall als Waffenmeister - bedarf


Ihr wollt auch was? Na und? Ich brauch das also darf ich bedarf würfeln. Kackn00bs  *verlässt Gefährten*

Und das immer...und immer...und immer...und immer wieder.

Grauenhaft >.<


----------



## schwarza (14. September 2010)

Kommt nicht häufig vor, aber welche Regeln gelten den beim Looten.
So Sachen wir First vor Second oder jeder erstmal nur ein Teil usw. sind Regeln, die jeder annimmt. 
Wie siehts aber mit Token aus, was wird bei Items gemacht auf die jemand First rollt, man aber nicht sicher ist, obs bei ihm wirklich was bringt (siehe DBW bei Palas), wie siehts mit Saronit aus usw... usw....

Daher muß ein GM entscheiden, was jetzt richtig oder falsch ist. Insofern wird er einen Ninja-Looter nur dann sehen, wenn dieser gegen vor dem Raid aufgestellte Regeln verstoßen hat. Gibts diese nicht, so kann der GM gar nix machen und das versteh ich auch. 

Wie siehts aus wenn im TS vereinbart wird, daß er den Raid nur zusammenbaut um ein Mount zu bekommen und es sich dann einsteckt und dann plötzlich ein GM kommt und meint "he Ninja-Loot", kriegste wieder weggenommen, nur weil einem anschließend eingefallen ist, daß er den anderen nicht mag.

Insofern wird ein GM nur in ganz krassen Fällen was machen, z.B. PM steckt sich Teile von 5-6 Bossen ein oder es wurden im Chat die Regeln klar angesagt und man hat auch klar dagegen verstossen. Wann hast du diesen Fall, eigentlich sehr sehr selten. Da müßen dann schon alle Member des Raids sagen, daß er geninjat hat, einer reicht dann auch nicht. Man kann einem ja immer was Böses wollen oder einem die Items klauen, so nach Motto, wenn ichs ned bekomme dann der Andere auch nicht.

Wort gegen Wort, wer will darüber richten. Und da kannst du soviel Beweise bringen wie du willst, der Andere sagt dann, ja aber im TS hat er dann gesagt, brauch nicht sein passt schon und dann...


----------



## pharazon/anub (14. September 2010)

also für mich ist das ganz klar deine schuld, denn der Pm kann nun mal machen was er will, SOLANG keine Lootabmachung vorliegt, diese muss aber nicht er sagen, sondern musst du erfragen, so einfach ist das, wenn du ihn fragst und er dir sagt das es free 4 all ist, und er sich den Loot dann krallt, DANN und auch nur dann ist er am arsch


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (14. September 2010)

son aufreger wegen nem gümmelumhang aus ak25, ich bitte dich die ehre farmt man in 3 stunden für das ranzteil... wers nach nem halben jahr season noch nicht hat, der hat generell hart gelitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> also für mich ist das ganz klar deine schuld, denn der Pm kann nun mal machen was er will, SOLANG keine Lootabmachung vorliegt, diese muss aber nicht er sagen, sondern musst du erfragen, so einfach ist das, wenn du ihn fragst und er dir sagt das es free 4 all ist, und er sich den Loot dann krallt, DANN und auch nur dann ist er am arsch



FFA ist nicht genau genug (gibt bereits Entscheidungen dazu)...denn FFA kann genausogut heißen, der mit der niedrigesten Würfelzahl, der dessen Nase mir am besten gefällt, der mit der meiner Ansicht nach besten Leistung...FFA heißt nur, dass alle die Möglichkeit haben das zu kriegen, aber nicht wie diese Möglichkeit aussieht


----------



## DreiHaare (14. September 2010)

Wer sich in einen Raid begibt, in welchem er den PM nicht kennt...der sollte sich hinterher nicht beschweren.
Wir alle haben doch eine Freundesliste, die mehr oder weniger gefüllt ist...abhängig natürlich auch vom eigenen Verhalten. Ich bin noch nie - NIE - in einen Raid gegangen, in dem nicht mindestens 5 Leute für die Ehrlichkeit des PM´s bürgen konnten.
Ehe ich mich hinterher ärgere, weil der PM eben möglicherweise nicht ehrlich ist, lasse ich den Raid lieber sausen. Die, die dennoch mitgehen, sind itemgeil und jammern nach dem Raid vielleicht.

Das Verhalten der GM´s finde ich absolut in Ordnung. Sollen sie den Spielern vielleicht auch noch nach jedem gelassenen Furz die Windeln wechseln? Vieles könnte die Spielergemeinschaft selbst regeln, beispielsweise mit angemessenem Verhalten. Dazu würde in diesem Fall gehören, dass einige der Spieler, die ich kenne, für den PM bürgen können. Oder aber ich jammere hinterher nicht rum wie ein Baby, wenn der PM doch geklaut hat.

Fertig


----------



## Freddy150 (14. September 2010)

naja ich war in obsi 3d 25er okay
ich hab drache geninjat gebe ich zu aber
naja einer hat ticket geschrieben bekomme ich 1 tag später die mail ein gm möchte ihnen chatten
er meint ja ninjaloot bann und item weg 
3 tage bann und des gold von der beutetasche die edelsteine und der drache waren weg
ich finde wenn sie so handeln sollten sie es immer machen und net nur in einzelfällen
(bei mir war kein lootsystem ausgemacht und ich hab danach sofort ausgeloggt)

P.S.: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie essen : PPP


----------



## Change745 (14. September 2010)

uha ein umhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kylezcouzin (14. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Pech, ich hab das Mount aus AK einfach mitgenommen, was sollten die machen ? ;D



Wegen solchen asozialen Spielern wie dir geht WoW vor die Hunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krovvy (14. September 2010)

wenn du das offizielle forum nicht nutzt, prangere den schmarotzer einfach dort an. und im /2 kannst du ja mal was ablassen, wenn er wieder leute &/oder einen raid sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## FAQ112 (14. September 2010)

Wir deutschen leiden bis heute unter den Fehlern die vor über 60 Jahren gemacht wurden. Die Welt ist nun mal ungerecht und vor allem eine "Welt der Kriegs und Würfelkunst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu dich einfach für ihn und dann denkst du wieder positiver. ich weiß das fällt schwer aber es hilft!


----------



## kylezcouzin (14. September 2010)

Ich versteh die andern Leute hier nicht...
Er flamed ja nicht rum dass Blizzard so scheiße sei und Wah Wah Wah...
Er will nur von euch wissen ob ihr das unterstützt wie der GM argumentierte...
Und dass da einige meinen es sei Pech oder einfach selbst Schuld ist ehrlich gesagt lächerlich und ein weiterer Beweis dafür wie die WoW Community vor die Hunde geht...

Zum Thread selbst:
Ich versteh auch nicht wie der GM so hirnlos handeln kann...
An sich is es klar dass dir der Umhang zusteht s
Vorallem jedesmal wenn du dein Geld an Blizzard zahlst garantieren sie dir damit ein fehlerfreies Spiel...
Dass das natürlich ned immer zu gewährleisten ist ist klar aber dafür bezahlen sie ja auch die GMs 
Und wenn denen deine Probleme scheißegal sind is es eine Verarsche von Seiten Blizz

mfg Droll


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. September 2010)

Tja früher als Serverwechsel nur in Ausnahmefällen ging, Namenswechsel nur wenn man Gegen die AGB verstossen hatte, man sich den Po aufgerissen das man einen Gewissen Ruf auf dem Server hatte gabs sowas nicht.

Aber erstens Plünderoptionen nur im /raid vereinbaren (zwecks nachvollziehbarkeit für die Gm)

Wenn ein Rndraidleiter unbedingt auf PM pocht FINGER WEG von diesem Raid

Wenn ein RL den PM abgibt u zwar an einen Gildenlosen Finger Weg (die kennen sich )

Wenn der RndRL Gildenlos ist Finger Weg.


Ich gehe grundsätzlich nur in RndRaids die von einer bekannten Raidgilde geleitet wird u eventuell Ersatz brauchen, wo der RL PM ausgeschalten läßt o der RL einer Gilde angehört die einen gewissen Ruf hat. (Vorteil hier hat man nur als Tank o Heiler da diese meist Mangelware sind)


----------



## Izara (14. September 2010)

Ich hasse Ninjalooter auch, aber es ist nun einmal so, dass selbst eine Aussage eines PMs wie "Loot FFA" gar nichts aussagt bzw. er auf diese Weise den ganzen Loot behalten kann und das immernoch legal ist bzw. er dann kein Ninjalooter wäre.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich mal ein Ticket geschrieben hab, bekam ich in etwa (ist länger her) folgendes zu lesen:

Es muss genau im Raidchannel stehen, dass nicht nur jeder auf ein item würfeln darf, sondern dass dann auch tatsächlich derjenige mit der höchsten Zahl das Item bekommt. Also wenn es heißt "Loot FFA", dann kann es auch heißen "alles meins" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn der PM muss niemandem mit der höheren Zahl das Item geben, wenn er das nicht vorher festgelegt hat. 

Aber in deinem Fall sehe ich das als klare Absprache an, wenn er dir ja sogar nach per Whisper versichert hat, dass es dir gehört und du es bekommen wirst. Hm.. Keine Ahnung, was man da machen kann.. evtl ein neues Ticket eröffnen und hoffen, dass es nicht der gleiche GM ist?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> ....



bei deinem Post fehlt der Hinweis auf Ironie


----------



## Duselette (14. September 2010)

Freddy150 schrieb:


> naja ich war in obsi 3d 25er okay
> ich hab drache geninjat gebe ich zu aber
> naja einer hat ticket geschrieben bekomme ich 1 tag später die mail ein gm möchte ihnen chatten
> er meint ja ninjaloot bann und item weg
> ...



super du bist bestimmt auch noch stolz auf das was du getan hast...


----------



## X-Man (14. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Pech, ich hab das Mount aus AK einfach mitgenommen, was sollten die machen ? ;D



geh sterben, danke.


----------



## Freddy150 (14. September 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> super du bist bestimmt auch noch stolz auf das was du getan hast...



hab ich nie gesagt ich wollte damit eigentlich nur anmerken das gms manchmal handeln und manchmal net


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> *Aber in deinem Fall sehe ich das als klare Absprache an, wenn er dir ja sogar nach per Whisper versichert hat, dass es dir gehört und du es bekommen wirst. Hm.. Keine Ahnung, was man da machen kann.. evtl ein neues Ticket eröffnen und hoffen, dass es nicht der gleiche GM ist?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Problem ist, whisper wird nicht anerkannt...nur der Raidchannel oder die Systemchatchannels (also Handels-, lokale Verteidigungs-, Suche nach Grp- und Suche nach Gildechannel)..der Grund dahinter ist wohl der, dass über whisper auch Dinge ausgemacht werden können die andere im Raid benachteiligen könnte...man kann es auch übertreiben mit den Tickets und riskiert dann selber Sanktionen über den Account


----------



## nosmoke (14. September 2010)

ganz einfache lösung: /2 xxx ist ninjalooter	und zwar 200-300 am tag	1-2 wochen lang auch aun den gildenmeister der gilde sagemn was vorgefallen ist, sofern gilde vorhanden, nach 4 woche kriegt der depp keinen einzigen raid mehr aufe beine, bzw wird aus jeder geschmissen 	

nennt man rufmord, ninjas habens verdient ^^


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

nosmoke schrieb:


> ganz einfache lösung: /2 xxx ist ninjalooter	und zwar 200-300 am tag	1-2 wochen lang auch aun den gildenmeister der gilde sagemn was vorgefallen ist, sofern gilde vorhanden, nach 4 woche kriegt der depp keinen einzigen raid mehr aufe beine, bzw wird aus jeder geschmissen
> 
> nennt man rufmord, ninjas habens verdient ^^



...und ist ebenso verboten wie Spamming..nur weil es nicht immer sichtbar sanktioniert wird, heißt es nicht, dass es erlaubt ist..Teil 2 ist wesentlich schlauer


----------



## Muuhkuhh (14. September 2010)

pm kann loot evrteilen wie er will.
GM meinte zu mir wenn ich ninalooting umgehen will soll ich in raids in dem es keinen pm gibt -.-
kann man nix machen, gilde merken, auf igno setzen und gut is

ak raids sind eh schnell selber aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (14. September 2010)

oh nein ein umhang^^... die welt geht unter... einfach loot regel makros machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talhea (14. September 2010)

Wenn man es eng sieht, ist es eher in der Kategorie Betrug einzuordnen:



> *Betrug anderer Spieler*
> Diese Kategorie beinhaltet:
> • Beschaffung von Gegenständen oder anderer "Besitztümer" durch Fehlinformation, Verwirrung oder Täuschung eines anderen Spielers




So steht es hier: http://eu.blizzard.c...articleId=17807

Denn wenn der Raidleiter vorgibt, ein Ticket zu schreiben und macht es nicht, weil er sich den Gegenstand selber einsacken will, dann ist das eine Fehlinformation, durch den er den Gegenstand bekommen hat.


----------



## Casp (14. September 2010)

Talhea schrieb:


> Wenn man es eng sieht, ist es eher in der Kategorie Betrug einzuordnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass ein GM mit obiger Begründung dann sagen würde, dass er den Gegenstand nicht durch Fehlinformation bekommen, sondern rechtmäßig als PM gelootet hat, egal was er mir per Whisper geschrieben hat, oder?


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

Talhea schrieb:


> Wenn man es eng sieht, ist es eher in der Kategorie Betrug einzuordnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...aber weder ein Screenshot (da manipulierbar) noch der Private-Whisper-Chat werden (/dürfen) als Beweismittel anerkannt (werden)...nur die öffentlichen Channels und der Raidchannel...wenn er das im Raidchannel geschreiben hätte, könnte die Entscheidung schon wieder ganz andres aussehen

wie gesagt, solltest du nicht mit der Entscheidung einverstanden sein dann bitte Mail an

WoWConcernsEU@Blizzard.com

und dort den Sachverhalt und die Entscheidung erklären und wie du die Sache siehst. Da schauen dann noch mal Senior Gms drüber (sowas wie GM Abteilungsleiter*lol*) und versuchen zu rekonstruieren ob der GM richtig gehandelt hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. September 2010)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Ich versteh die andern Leute hier nicht...
> Er flamed ja nicht rum dass Blizzard so scheiße sei und Wah Wah Wah...
> Er will nur von euch wissen ob ihr das unterstützt wie der GM argumentierte...
> Und dass da einige meinen es sei Pech oder einfach selbst Schuld ist ehrlich gesagt lächerlich und ein weiterer Beweis dafür wie die WoW Community vor die Hunde geht...
> ...



1. Der GM hat korrekt gehandelt. Zumal wir nicht wissen, welche Lootregeln im Raid-Chat abgesprochen wurden.
2. Du bezahlst Geld an Blizzard, um auf den Servern spielen zu dürfen, für nix weiter.
3. Das Problem wurde vom GM geklärt, aber der TE war damit nicht einverstanden. Hat er sich an die schon mehrfach gepostete Adresse zum Beschweren gewand?


----------



## Derulu (14. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ....



Er hätte echt *ironie* und *ironie off* schreiben sollen...den Absender D(T)roll scheint keiner zu beachten *rofl*


----------



## sixninety69 (14. September 2010)

Lest euch mal gründlich die Regeln durch!! Immer das gleiche:

Der PM ist dazu berechtigt, mit dem Loot zu machen was er will!
Wird keine Ansage gemacht bezüglich First Need vor 2nd, ffa oder sonstiges, dann darf er gesamten Loot für sich behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibst du aber zu Beginn vom Raid aber etwas wie "Sag doch bitte noch mal die Loot Regeln" oder frag selbst ob er mit "Lootverteilung: Main Need vor 2nd, jeder ein Item, normales Rollen" einverstanden ist, dann hättest du Leuchte jetz deinen tollen Umhang 

Fail von dir! Als wäre es nicht bekannt das überall Ninjalooter nur darauf warten dir was vor der Nase wegzuschnappen ... >.>


----------



## xerkxes (14. September 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Tja früher als Serverwechsel nur in Ausnahmefällen ging, Namenswechsel nur wenn man Gegen die AGB verstossen hatte, man sich den Po aufgerissen das man einen Gewissen Ruf auf dem Server hatte gabs sowas nicht.



Gabs schon aber selten. Früher war WoW halt ein MMORPG, wo man für Taten mit seinem Namen geradestand. Heute ähnelt es mehr einem Shooter, wo man die Server und die maps wechselt wie die Unterhosen und Namen verwendet, die niemand ohne türkisch-nigerianischem Migrationshintergrund aussprechen kann.


----------



## datsoli (14. September 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Lest euch mal gründlich die Regeln durch!! Immer das gleiche:
> 
> Der PM ist dazu berechtigt, mit dem Loot zu machen was er will!
> Wird keine Ansage gemacht bezüglich First Need vor 2nd, ffa oder sonstiges, dann darf er gesamten Loot für sich behalten
> ...



Sehe ich gebauso! Die Richtlinien zu diesem Thema wurden ja nun von Blizzard ausreichend erläutert. Wer sie noch nicht kennt oder noch nicht kannte hat eben Pech und weiß es nächstes mal besser. Klar gibt es Fälle wie deinen in denen es offensichtlich ist, dass es sich um einen Ninjalooter handelt.. Aber naja die Richtlinien sind halt so und da kann der GM auch nichts machen sondern muss sich daran halten. Ich finde es ganz ehrlich gesagt aber auch nicht zuviel verlangt den RL vor Raidbeginn darum zu bitten in einem Satz die Lootregeln zu erläutern. Hättest du das getan wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.

Zum Verhalten des GMs: Ich war ja nun weder dabei noch habe ich einen Chatlog vorliegen aber so wie ich das aus deinem Post heraushöre hat der GM richtig gehandelt. Er hat dir die Sachlage erläutert (oder es zumindest versucht) und hat dich auf die Stickys im öffentlichen Forum zu diesem Thema hingewiesen. Damit ist das Thema eigentlich durch. Einfach das Gespräch zu beenden (in welcher Form auch immer das geschehen ist) gehört zwar nicht gerade zum guten Ton aber ich kann auch durchaus nachvollziehen, dass er nicht die Zeit hat mit einem Spieler dem er den Sachverhalt erläutert hat und den er bereits auf weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema hingewiesen hat eine Diskussion über Für und Wider der Blizzard Firmenpolitik zu führen. Dass sehr sehr viele WoW-Spieler (gerade auch die die gerne zu jedem Fliegenschiss ein Ticket aufmachen) in ihrem zwischenmenschlichen Verhalten niemandem zuzumuten sind und gerne die "der Kunde ist König" Argumentation für ausschewifende Flamewars nutzen ist glaube ich auch kein Geheimnis. Natürlich ohne dir das jetzt unterstellen zu wollen. 

Aber wie gesagt ohne den genauen Gesprächsverlauf zu kenen ist es schwer sich da ein Urteil zu bilden. Solltest du wirklich sehr sehr ungerecht behandelt worden sein (was ich allerdings bezweifle) hattest du vielleicht auch einfach nur Pech und/oder der GM nen schlechten Tag. Wir sind alle nur Menschen und machen Fehler. Ich kann auch das ständige Geschimpfe auf den Blizzard Support nicht nachvollziehen da ich schon wesentlich schlimmeres erlebt habe (große deutsche Telekommunikationsanbieter z. Bsp.). naja mag vllt daran liegen, dass es eher selten ist, dass jemand einen Thread im öffentlichen Forum aufmacht wie zufrieden er doch mit der Bearbeitung seines Tickets war.

An der ursprünglichen Frage ob dir der Umhang nun zusteht oder nicht ändert das im übrigen überhaupt nichts.



xerkxes schrieb:


> Gabs schon aber selten. Früher war WoW halt ein MMORPG, wo man für Taten mit seinem Namen geradestand. Heute ähnelt es mehr einem Shooter, wo man die Server und die maps wechselt wie die Unterhosen und Namen verwendet, die niemand ohne türkisch-nigerianischem Migrationshintergrund aussprechen kann.



Ich warte ja auch immer noch auf die von Barlow angesprochene Möglichkeit Charaktere per /charcopy Befehl aus Counterstrike zu erstellen. xD
Wer meint die WoW Community wäre kaputt sollte sich mal ne entspannte(lol) Runde auf einem Counterstrike Public Server gönnen. Dort wurde das Flamen perfektioniert. Aber das gleiche Schicksal droht wohl jedem populären Onlinespiel mit der Zeit.. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## The Reptil (14. September 2010)

also ich hatte noch nie eine unfreundlichen GM 
und nach allem was man so raus liest hat er alles richtig gemacht 
deshalb bezweifle ich auch das er sich einfach verpisst hat er wird sich nur einfach nicht auf eine ewig lange Diskussion über das Thema eingelassen haben 
wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde heißt das nicht das du nicht von dem pm über den Tisch gezogen wurdest 
aber es gibt klare regeln von bliz wann sie helfen und wann nicht das eigentlich traurige ist ja das sie es überhaupt müssen


----------



## Xela95 (14. September 2010)

meine erfahrung mit gms is auch recht schlecht mir wurden einmal als mein acc gehackt wurde nichtmal die ringe und schmuckstücke meines chars die gelöscht wurden wieder gegeben ...
meine weise die gms draufhinzuweisen das es arschlöcher sind : schreib einfach jeden tag n ticket wenn du on bist und behindere so die gm arbeit schreib irrgend n ausgedachtes thema rein und schicks ab damit ärgerst die n bissl meine divise : wer nicht nett zu mir ist verdient auch keinen respekt und anerkennung


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. September 2010)

Klasse Xela, wegen solchen "Mitspielern" wie dir dauert die Bearbeitung der richtigen Probleme länger.

Wenn man denkt, dass ein GM nicht ordentlich gehandelt hat, kann man sich 1. im Forum melden oder an die Mail-Adresse wenden, die schon mehrfach gepostet wurde.


----------



## Pariktus (14. September 2010)

> Gabs schon aber selten. Früher war WoW halt ein MMORPG, wo man für Taten mit seinem Namen geradestand. Heute ähnelt es mehr einem Shooter, wo man die Server und die maps wechselt wie die Unterhosen und Namen verwendet, die niemand ohne türkisch-nigerianischem Migrationshintergrund aussprechen kann.



Ja leider



> wer nicht nett zu mir ist verdient auch keinen respekt und anerkennung



hmm Teufelskreis!? so kommt man auch nich sehr weit!!


----------



## The Reptil (14. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Gabs schon aber selten. Früher war WoW halt ein MMORPG, wo man für Taten mit seinem Namen geradestand. Heute ähnelt es mehr einem Shooter, wo man die Server und die maps wechselt wie die Unterhosen und Namen verwendet, die niemand ohne türkisch-nigerianischem Migrationshintergrund aussprechen kann.



he he wusste gar nicht das Leute mit türkisch-nigerianischem Migrationshintergrund besser Sonderzeichen aussprechen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pariktus (14. September 2010)

> he he wusste gar nicht das Leute mit türkisch-nigerianischem Migrationshintergrund besser Sonderzeichen aussprechen können



ich glaub nich das er mit dem post auf das hinaus wollte ...


----------



## The Reptil (14. September 2010)

sondern ?


----------



## Mayestic (14. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass Blizzard überhaupt was macht ist meiner Ansicht nach schon falsch.
> Die Sachlage ist ja bekannt, verlange halt in Random Raids dass was zur Lootverteilung im Chat gepostet wird.
> Jemand der öfters Raids organisiert und ehrlich ist wird sich da auch schnell Macros zurechtlegen können (würde ich zumindest machen).
> 
> ...



seh ich genauso. VORHER alles bis ins kleines Detail im IngameChat abklären. Screenshots sind nicht hilfreich weil man sie fälschen kann. Es ist so wie es schon immer war und wohl immer sein wird. Wenn im IngameChat für den GM nachvollziehbar ist das es eine Absprache gab und sich an diese nicht gehalten wurde dann bekommst du auch deinen Umhang. In keinem Onlinespiel brauchste gedingungslos auf Ehrlichkeit und Aufrichtigkeit zu warten. Mag sein das es in WoW schlimmer ist als anderswo aber ich wurde schon in allen Spielen mal auf irgendeine Art und Weise beschissen. Also. Klare Absprachen im IngameChat. Nicht im TS das juckt nen GM nicht. Screenshots sind nur Abfall. Ein GM kann jede erdenkliche Konversation im Spiel nachschaun egal ob privatester intimster Wisper mit deinem Schätzchen oder öffentlichste Unterhaltung ala BrachlandChat. Nur das zählt. Sonst nix. 

MfG 

Ansonsten wie gesagt. Selber Raid aufstellen, besser machen.


----------



## Pariktus (14. September 2010)

darauf das die community in WoW auch mal bessere zeiten hatte

so versteh ich es zumindest ...

und ich bin da ganz seiner meinung es ist schwer (nicht unmöglich) vernünftige leute in dem spiel zu finden


----------



## Mayestic (14. September 2010)

Xela95 schrieb:


> meine erfahrung mit gms is auch recht schlecht mir wurden einmal als mein acc gehackt wurde nichtmal die ringe und schmuckstücke meines chars die gelöscht wurden wieder gegeben ...
> meine weise die gms draufhinzuweisen das es arschlöcher sind : schreib einfach jeden tag n ticket wenn du on bist und behindere so die gm arbeit schreib irrgend n ausgedachtes thema rein und schicks ab damit ärgerst die n bissl meine divise : wer nicht nett zu mir ist verdient auch keinen respekt und anerkennung





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA schonmal gehört das GMs Spieler auch ignorieren können ? HEHE der war gut. 
Als ob das war helfen würde jeden Tag ein Ticket zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit wird nur dein altes noch nicht beantwortetes Ticket gelöscht und du stellst dich wieder ganz hinten in der Warteschlange an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es bleibt uns nix anderes übrig als entweder nett zu sein und es zu fressen oder aber unsere sieben Sachen zu packen und uns zu verabschieden


----------



## The Reptil (14. September 2010)

da gebe ich dir recht 
das liegt nicht selten daran das so Hirnrissiger Stuss verzapft wird Absicht oder gedankenlos ;-)
darauf wollte ich ihn mit einem augenzwinker hinweisen


----------



## failrage (15. September 2010)

Einfache Grundregel:

Vor jedem Random-Raid die Lootregeln im Raid-Channel klären. Ist dies nicht passiert, können die GMs nicht helfen, falls der PM ein Item ninjat.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## ChAzR (15. September 2010)

ich war ma mit dudu einziger druide in ak 25 (!) ;D 

un was is gedroppt?! genau beide teile die ich brauchte 

oomkin pvp items.
eins hab ich bekommen, das andere hat der raidlead eingesteckt un gesagt "du hattest schon was das andere bekommst du nicht"

gz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazzilus (15. September 2010)

@ Casp - ich hab einen ähnlichen Thread im Wow und hier im Buffed Forum verfasst der allerdings gelöscht wurde - weil ihn anscheinend keiner im Forum sehen wollte.

Blizzard hat Regeln was den Ninjaloot betrifft aufgestellt. Ja das stimmmt. Blizzard hat allerdings auch Regeln für die GM aufgestellt, wie ein Ninjaloot zu behandeln ist, aufgestellt.

1. Der Plündermeister ist eine Person des Vertrauens. Wenn du also zulässt das ein Ninjalooter der PM ist, bist du selbst Schuld - so argumentiert ein GM
2. Die Lootverteilung muß Chattechnisch abgesprochen und festgehalten werden - Bürokratie - Ist der Loot ffa? - reicht nicht aus, schließlich heißt FFA , frei für alle, auch für den PM - am besten jedes mögliche Item das du haben willst, vorher absprechen und schriftlich festhalten - ansonsten ist es für den GM ein Zweifelsfall bei dem er dir nicht helfen kann.
3. Mein Fazit: Bau dir ne Schlachtgruppe und ninjaloot dir das Teil das du haben willst selber. Weswegen mein Forumsbeitrag gelöscht wurde. Ich habe mittlerweile 5 Tickets mit ellenlangen GM Diskussionen über Ninjalooting von anderen Mitspielern hinter mir - trotz der Bürokratie und PM wechsel - entsprechend kann ich euch eines sagen: den GMs sind augenscheinlich die Hände gebunden, sofern nicht eindeutige Hinweise die Überführung eines Ninjalooters gewährleisten.


----------



## Obsurd (15. September 2010)

der PM hat das recht alles zu tun, da muss sich der gm nicht reinmischen mfg


----------



## BBQ (15. September 2010)

@ TE 

Mir ist das selbe letzten Monat in FDS passiert , letzer Boss was droppt natürlich ALAR´S ASCHE . Ende vom Lied war der PM hat sich den Phoenix eingesteckt und ist OFF . Ticket wurde geschrieben , Antwort vom GM war " Sry habe den ganzen Raidchat durchgelesen da aber zu Beginn keine Lootregeln festgelegt wurden kann ich nichts machen " . Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich :-(


----------



## Evolverx (15. September 2010)

Mit diesen Tickets ist das immer auch so eine sache an welchen gm man gerade kommt. oft hilft es schon wenn man unhilfsbereit abgewimmelt wurde ein weiteres ticket zu schreiben wo ein anderer gm dann tatsächlich hilft. Auf die art und weise hab ich auch schon mal einen kostenlosen char transfer rausgeholt. Wobei solche kleinigkeiten wie ninjas natürlich nochmal was anderes sind.
Aber um solche geschichten gleich im vornherein aus dem weg zu gehen gibt es einen einfachen trick - Sucht euch ne ordentliche Gilde und stellt ne zumindest weitgehend feste gruppe auf.Wenn man die leute kennt mit denen man raidet kommt so ein quatsch nicht vor. Randomraids sind wirklich die größte krankheit die Wotlk hervorgebracht hat.
Ich mein ICC zb gehe ich nicht rein um die ersten 8 bosse immer wieder zu befarmen sondern weil ich arthas im dreck liegen sehen will und es ist fact das ein randomraid nimals auch nur an sindragosa vorbeikommen wird. Die nackte warheit ist leider die das selbst ein voller 80er raid mit 25 man nach satten 6 stunden im Black Tempel beim rat bis zur aufgabe ein ums andere mal verrecken kann weil die generation lichking nur noch aus movementkrüpeln besteht. An dem abend hätte ich den Laptop an die wand werfen können. Ich hab mir das nur deshalb solange angetan weil ich den erfolg für bt endlich haben wollte da ich zu BC zeiten wegen meiner arbeit damals soweit nicht kam. aber ne nach über 6 stunden bt und satten 20 wipes beim rat trotz mehrfacher bosserklärung übers ts hatten einige dann entgültig die schnautze voll und so fehlt mir immernoch der BT erfolg. wenn der schwierigkeitsgrad mit cataclysm in den dungens und raids tatsächlich wieder ansteigen sollte (und nach der beta zu schließen sieht es ja zum glück ganz danach aus) sehe ich für einige jetzt schon schwarz. Aber ich erinnere mich noch an die classic zeiten in denen man noch nach 5 stunden in der waffenkammer des Klosters beim endboss wipte und dann wegen des respawns wieder am anfang stand daher bin ich nicht so leicht zu erschüttern.
Aber ich schweife ab
Unterm strich kann ich nur sagen wer sich von fremden Spielern Bescheißen lässt weil er meint randomraiden zu müssen und nichtmal fähig ist die lootvergabe im vorfeld zu klären hat es nicht anders verdient.
Und selbst wenn sie geregelt wurde, GM s würde ich mit sowas nicht belästigen die sollten sich gescheiter mal um die lästigen goldspamer kümmern
Icc gehe ich nur intern und wenn ich ansonsten mal random irgentwo mitgehe dann ist das in der regel weekly und da wird meiner erfahrung nach oft nichteinmal mehr ein PM bestimmt weil den crap kaum noch wer braucht da es für marken besseres gibt.
Ak sehe ich da als sonderfall. war da bisher nur 1 - 2 mal drin weil wenn ich zeit und lust zu raiden hab Tw irgentwie immer von der verdammten Horde beherscht wird. Aber da würd ich auch immer erst schauen das ich mit der gilde ne gruppe zusammen kriege die dann richtig organiesiert ist mit und wens nicht anders geht mit ein paar randoms auffüllen


----------



## wowoo (15. September 2010)

BBQ schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> Mir ist das selbe letzten Monat in FDS passiert , letzer Boss was droppt natürlich ALAR´S ASCHE . Ende vom Lied war der PM hat sich den Phoenix eingesteckt und ist OFF . Ticket wurde geschrieben , Antwort vom GM war " Sry habe den ganzen Raidchat durchgelesen da aber zu Beginn keine Lootregeln festgelegt wurden kann ich nichts machen " . Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich :-(


Da seid ihr aber selbst schuld, bei einem schnellen AK run macht man ja nie Lootregeln, aber da weiß ja schon jeder dass eins der seltensten Mounts droppen kann.

Auf unserem Realm hats sich mal einer eingesteckt obwohl feste Lootregeln ausgemacht waren.
Ein paar Stunden is er in Dalaran damit rumgestanden, dann hats ein GM gelöscht..

Am nächsten Tag war er gar nicht mehr da, wahrscheinlich Realm gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdosh (15. September 2010)

So, dieses Thema ansich wird ewig diskutiert werden können, *leider*.
Aber die GMs haben auch ihre Regeln und daher muss man sich vorher genau drum kümmern, dass die Regeln auch stimmen und klar ausgelegt sind. Und wenn jemand Vorschläge hat, wie es besser geregelt werden kann, sollte er es im offiziellen Forum (Vorschläge oder GM-Forenteil ) auch anbringen.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=13516706066&sid=3
Speziell am Schluss (Seite 8+9) ist noch eine Sammlung an Vorschlägen, was gemacht werden kann/sollte. 

Die besten Arten müssten direkt von Blizzard umgesetzt werden, weil sie Spielerintern nicht wirken würden...

*Aber ich sage es auch hier nochmal: gewisse Tricksereien der "Ninjalooter" können nur die GMs verhindern und gerade diese lassen sich auch immer wieder neue Sachen einfallen. Und dadrauf müssen auch die GMs wieder reagieren, um das Regelwerk für die ehrlichen Spieler auch wieder umsetzen zu können.*


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. September 2010)

Evolverx schrieb:


> ...
> Unterm strich kann ich nur sagen wer sich von fremden Spielern Bescheißen lässt weil er meint randomraiden zu müssen und nichtmal fähig ist die lootvergabe im vorfeld zu klären hat es nicht anders verdient.
> Und selbst wenn sie geregelt wurde, GM s würde ich mit sowas nicht belästigen die sollten sich gescheiter mal um die lästigen goldspamer kümmern
> ...
> Ak sehe ich da als sonderfall. war da bisher nur 1 - 2 mal drin weil wenn ich zeit und lust zu raiden hab Tw irgentwie immer von der verdammten Horde beherscht wird. Aber da würd ich auch immer erst schauen das ich mit der gilde ne gruppe zusammen kriege die dann richtig organiesiert ist mit und wens nicht anders geht mit ein paar randoms auffüllen


Du würdest also kein Ticket schreiben wenn du z.B. Mimiron's Kopf ne 100 würfelst und dann trotz Lootregelung ein Ninja zuschlägt? Glaub ich kein Stück von.
Zum letzten Absatz: Es dürfte recht schwierig sein 20 (geschweige denn 25) Leute für einen unbestimmten Zeitpunkt zu organisieren. Aber viel Glück dabei.
Und über den Spruch_ "Generation WotLk sind alles Movementkrüppel"_ kann ich mittlerweile nich mal mehr Schmunzeln. Ich bin einer von dieser _Generation_, und ich faile so gut wie nie beim Movement, bei Sindragosa z.B. nie (zumindest nich mehr seit den ersten 3 oder 4 Tries). Wen ich da aber schon habe failen sehen sind z.B. Jäger mit PvP-Titeln die bei 'Mörderische Kälte' kein Rückzug benutzen, oder ein Mage der erst noch mit seinem Amanibären rumposed, um dann beim Weglaufen auf sein Blinzeln zu verzichten. Und das obwohl der Boss erklärt wurde. Wie erklärst Du dir bitte solche Leute? Generation BC? Generation Ebay-Char? Oder haben sie das Failer-Gen (in Anlehnung auf Sarrazin)?

BTT: Wenn ich in nen Raid gehe wo begehrte Mounts droppen, wie z.B. Obsi3d 25, verlange ich einfach, daß die Vergabe des Drachens geklärt wird. Passiert das nich, verlasse ich den Raid wieder. Ist mir dann auch egal, ob ich bei den anderen unten durch bin. Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, als nachher mit den Wölfen zu heulen.


----------



## Peter@buffed (15. September 2010)

Zumal es nur ein (eher weniger wertvoller Umhang war) würde ich mich nicht weiter aufregen EQ ist vergänglich, zumal Cata eh schon so ziemlich vor der Tür steht. Am besten einfach nicht mit Gildenlosen Leuten bzw Leute mitgehen die 0815 sind und wenn du mal mit solchen mitgehst achte darauf das sie kein need haben auf Items die du evtl gebrauchen könntest sprich: wenns ein Caster ist zb Mage und du auch zb Hexer bist gehe nicht mit ...


----------



## bababuss (15. September 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir überhaupt nicht. Ich habe nicht vor, hier über irgendeinen GM herzuziehen, ich wollte einfach nur nachfragen, ob ihr seine Argumentation verstehen könnt, bzw. diese überhaupt im Forumbeitrag von Blizzard begründet seht, denn ich tue es nicht.



Ja.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. September 2010)

Ja, die Argumentation des GM kann man zu 100% verstehen.

Die Gamemaster sind Supportangestellte, die dir bei Problemen, die sich aus den Mechaniken des Spiels ergeben helfen, zb.

Du steckst fest.
Boss ist verbuggt.
Loot ist verbuggt (=Boss gekillt und kann nicht gelootet werden, ist uns schon zigmal passiert)
NPC ist nicht ansprechbar.
Tore in AB öffnen sich nicht (Ja, das gibts)
Mailbug, Taschenbug, etc.

Oder bei Dingen die gegen Policies verstossen:

Spaming, Beleidigen, rassistische Äusserungen, ein Char der "Burgerking" heisst, Hordis und Allys die gemeinsam nen Questknotenpunkt besetzen und alle lowies umhauen, etc.


Wofür Gamemaster nicht zuständig sind, sind Probleme die sich durch persönliche Dummheit ergeben. Wenn du in einem Randomraid bist und dem Raidleader nicht vertraust, verlange dass ein anderer Lootmaster macht. Wenn nicht, leave den Raid.


----------



## knochenhand (15. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ja, die Argumentation des GM kann man zu 100% verstehen.
> 
> Die Gamemaster sind Supportangestellte, die dir bei Problemen, die sich aus den Mechaniken des Spiels ergeben helfen, zb.
> 
> ...



das mit dem campen von low lev char ist nicht richtig, auf einem pvp server kann man das stunden lang machen...
ich hab auch schon mal ein ticket auf grund eines gummel dk geschrieben, antwort 
solange er nicht beleidigend wird, spucken etc kann er das machen, aber dann ruft man halt ein paar aus der gilde
und farmt den typen eben 4 std lang mit 3 mann!^^ das löst das problem nicht entspannd aber!^^

mfg


----------



## datsoli (15. September 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Und über den Spruch_ "Generation WotLk sind alles Movementkrüppel"_ kann ich mittlerweile nich mal mehr Schmunzeln. Ich bin einer von dieser _Generation_, und ich faile so gut wie nie beim Movement, bei Sindragosa z.B. nie (zumindest nich mehr seit den ersten 3 oder 4 Tries).



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel... und ja es gab auch zu BC schon Movementkrüppel.. Worum es geht ist die Tendenz. Und die ist beunruhigend. Hoffentlich wird das mit Cataclysm wieder besser.
Ach ja und dass du bei Sindragosa nicht failst ist zwar schön für dich aber ich weiss ja nicht wie das in euren Raids aussieht. Als ich zu BC noch geraidet habe war es selbstverständlich, dass du nich zu failen hast. Hast du es doch getan bist du geflogen (natürlich nicht beim ersten mal, aber eben beim zweiten oder dritten).. Leecher will keiner mit durchziehen und eine gute Raidperformance ist keine besondere Leistung sondern selbstverständlich.

Und dass die ganze Einstellung zum Raiden, in vielen Fällen auch mit Auswirkung auf die Leistung der Spieler, sich mit Wotlk geändert hat und jetzt mehr was von nem Schnellimbiss hat bestreitet glaube ich niemand der zu Classic oder BC schon gespielt hat. Die "WotlK Generation" kann natürlich die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen weil sie nix anderes kennt. Ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen.


----------



## Gammelhai (15. September 2010)

ehrlich gesagt finde ich ihr seid selbst schuld.

Man sollte immer wenn man einem Schlachtzug beitritt nach den Lootregeln fragen und grade bei so sachen eventuell auch nen Screenshot davon machen.

Wenn nichts ausgemacht wird und man dem Schlachtzug weiter angehört, stimmt man (schweigend) den Bedingungen des Plündermeisters zu.

Übrigens können GM's dir auch nicht helfen wenn du einem Schlachtzug beitrittst in dem der Leader z.B so sucht: 

Lfm für  ICC 25 noch 3 dds, 1 heal, 1 tank ich ninja auch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn er dann wirklich ninjan sollte, habt ihr pech und die Gms können ihn nicht mal bestrafen weil er es so vorher im Chat angekündigt hat.

Wegen Alars Asche würde ich auch kein Ticket schreiben, es ist ein Mount und tut dich nicht wirklich verbessern, eher hättest du eine Warnung im Forum oder die Gilde des Ninjas anschreiben können.


----------



## Totebone (15. September 2010)

Gammelhai schrieb:


> Wegen Alars Asche würde ich auch kein Ticket schreiben, es ist ein Mount und tut dich nicht wirklich verbessern, eher hättest du eine Warnung im Forum oder die Gilde des Ninjas anschreiben können.


Warnung im Forum führt eher noch dazu das du ne Foren Pause kriegst^^ 



> Und dass die ganze Einstellung zum Raiden, in vielen Fällen auch mit Auswirkung auf die Leistung der Spieler, sich mit Wotlk geändert hat und jetzt mehr was von nem Schnellimbiss hat bestreitet glaube ich niemand der zu Classic oder BC schon gespielt hat. Die "WotlK Generation" kann natürlich die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen weil sie nix anderes kennt. Ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen.



Man müsste um die Woltk generation mal zu stauchen mehr dinge wie das klicken bei Maggi einführen das ist ein Einziger verantwortlich dafür das alle leben oder sterben, dann kann man sehen wie schnell die sich anstrengen um keine Flames zu kassieren. Eisheuler war ja schonmal ein guter anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (15. September 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Und dass die ganze Einstellung zum Raiden, in vielen Fällen auch mit Auswirkung auf die Leistung der Spieler, sich mit Wotlk geändert hat und jetzt mehr was von nem Schnellimbiss hat bestreitet glaube ich niemand der zu Classic oder BC schon gespielt hat. Die "WotlK Generation" kann natürlich die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen weil sie nix anderes kennt. Ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen.



Doch ich bestreite es. Mir ist das aktuelle System aber 100x lieber als das zu Classic Zeiten. Dass das aktuelle System nicht ideal bestreitet keiner, aber zu Classic war nicht immer alles besser und das Raidsystem gehört sicher zu den Dingen die nicht besser waren. BC war besser als Classic und etwas besser als das heutige (weil es heute eigentlich nur einen Raid gibt in den man geht, alles andere ist vergessen). Das System wie es mit Cata kommen soll, also etwas anspruchsvoller als heute aber nicht mehr 10,15,20 Bosse pro Raid sondern mit jedem 2-3 gleichwertige Raids mit maximal 6 Bossen pro Instanz, klingt besser als alles dagewesene, wenn es denn wirklich so kommt.
Wobei wenn man Wotlk objektiv betrachtet waren manche Bosse in ICC-HC das Anspruchsvollste was Blizzard an Encountern jemals geliefert hat (das sagt auch Blizzard, aber das muss bei denen so sein. Aber auch von mancher Top-Gilde hört man angeblich solche Aussagen), das eigentliche Problem ist wie gesagt nur, dass es quasi nur einen Raid gibt, der besucht wird, was zu Langeweile führt.

Hat aber relativ wenig mit dem Topic zu tun



Gammelhai schrieb:


> Wegen Alars Asche würde ich auch kein Ticket schreiben, es ist ein Mount und tut dich nicht wirklich verbessern



Tut tut man nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. September 2010)

knochenhand schrieb:


> das mit dem campen von low lev char ist nicht richtig, auf einem pvp server kann man das stunden lang machen...
> ich hab auch schon mal ein ticket auf grund eines gummel dk geschrieben, antwort
> solange er nicht beleidigend wird, spucken etc kann er das machen, aber dann ruft man halt ein paar aus der gilde
> und farmt den typen eben 4 std lang mit 3 mann!^^ das löst das problem nicht entspannd aber!^^
> ...



Campen eines lowlevel chars ja. Was aber verboten ist sind aktionen die nichts mehr mit PvP sondern nur noch grieving zu tun haben: 5 Allys und 5 Hordis, gemeinsam im TS becampen 4 stunden lang das Jägerlager in Stranglethorn und lassen keine lowies durch =)
Dann hat uns....ähhhh ich meine, dann hat DIE ein Gm angeschrieben, dass sie zwei Möglichkeiten haben: Entweder sie verpissen sich und bleiben die nächsten 24 Stunden aus STrangle weg, oder sie kassieren einen 3 Day ban =)

Ah ja, Classic...als es noch keine Dailys gab und einem langweilig zwischen den Raids war xD


----------



## Cathan (15. September 2010)

Gammelhai schrieb:


> Wegen Alars Asche würde ich auch kein Ticket schreiben, es ist ein Mount und tut dich nicht wirklich verbessern, eher hättest du eine Warnung im Forum oder die Gilde des Ninjas anschreiben können.


Besser ein Stylishes, Zeitloses Mount als ein Gammel-Item das sowieso mit Cata wieder weggeworfen wird.


----------

